# Milan - Juve: 11 novembre 2018 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (8 Novembre 2018)

Milan - Juventus, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A, l'ultima prima della sosta. Milan - Juventus si giocherà domenica 11 novembre 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Come già ampiamente riportato, Higuain va verso il recupero. Le sensazioni sono buone.

Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?

Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30 di domenica 11 novembre 2018.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Roccoro (8 Novembre 2018)

Io vorrei non guardarla....ho paura


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2018)

Forza e coraggio.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Novembre 2018)

Speriamo di riuscire a trovare 11 giocatori


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2018)

Mi ricordo un 1-5 nel '96 o '97, più o meno mi aspetto una roba così...


----------



## bmb (8 Novembre 2018)

Ne prendiamo 5 in queste condizioni assurde.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2018)

Si rischia una bruttissima figura con ripercussioni a livello mentale. L'unica cosa che può salvarci è la mediocrità di Allegri che magari si accontenta di una vittoria mediocre per 1-0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2018)

Domenica sera devo inventarmi qualcos'altro da fare. Ma poi so già che non resisto e la guarderò.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2018)

Pullman davanti alla porta, catenaccio selvaggio, sempre che ci siano 11 giocatori da schierare


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Novembre 2018)

Donnarumma
Abate-Zapata-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Suso-Bakayoko-Bertolacci-Castillejo
Cutrone-Higuain

Una sconfitta dignitosa sarebbe già oro, incredibile dover dire una cosa del genere.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Novembre 2018)

Riusciremo a schierare 11 giocatori e a non perdere senza umiliazioni?


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate-Zapata-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
> Suso-Bakayoko-Bertolacci-Castillejo
> Cutrone-Higuain
> ...



se gattuso ,in caso di mancanza di kessie, schiera bertolacci al posto di montolivo, spengo la tv.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate-Zapata-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
> Suso-Bakayoko-Bertolacci-Castillejo
> Cutrone-Higuain
> ...



Abate-zapata roba da stomaci forti, bakayoko-bertolacci da dissenteria cronica


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Novembre 2018)

anche se siamo decimati 
ho paura della ladrata beffa 
beffa xkè se lo fai con una squadra decimata 
la rabbia sale ancora di +


----------



## Molenko (8 Novembre 2018)

Quello che chiedo a Gattuso è di provare a giocarcela senza paura. Sono troppo più forti e hanno troppe più soluzioni per chiudersi per 90' e riuscire a sfangarla, e lo abbiamo visto in Coppa Italia (nonostante fossero meno forti di adesso). Bisogna mescolare bene difesa posizionale a quei momenti in cui si può accorciare in avanti.
Forza ragazzi! Speriamo di recuperare Kessie e Calha.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Novembre 2018)

Dobbiamo sperare di perdere facendo la figura meno barbina possibile


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate-Zapata-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
> Suso-Bakayoko-Bertolacci-Castillejo
> Cutrone-Higuain
> ...



Kessie gioca, ha un fisico disumano e meglio di Bertolacci anche con le stampelle.


----------



## bmb (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kessie gioca, ha un fisico disumano e meglio di Bertolacci anche con le stampelle.



Speriamo, poi c'è la pausa e può recuperare. Meglio lui zoppo che Bertolacci e Montolivo messi insieme.


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Novembre 2018)

Kessie secondo me recupera.
Prevedo la formazione standard 442:

Donna
Abate zapata Roma RR
Suso Kessie Baka Laxalt
Cutrone Higua


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Novembre 2018)

Quelli che dicono che perderemo spero che si prendano un paio di giornate di "ferie" dal forum qualora non dovessimo perdere.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Novembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Kessie secondo me recupera.
> Prevedo la formazione standard 442:
> 
> Donna
> ...



Castillejo per Cutrone che non sta bene, del resto condivido.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Novembre 2018)

Con tutto l’amore che ho per il Milan, a questo giro credo non potremmo fare punti neanche partendo da un vantaggio di 1-0. Con tutti questi infortunati la rosa è davvero mediocre.
Abate è impresentabile, zapata è uno scherzo.. laxaalt ci han dato il cugino...se bloccano suso siamo azzerati


----------



## LadyRoss (9 Novembre 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Con tutto l’amore che ho per il Milan, a questo giro credo non potremmo fare punti neanche partendo da un vantaggio di 1-0. Con tutti questi infortunati la rosa è davvero mediocre.
> Abate è impresentabile, zapata è uno scherzo.. laxaalt ci han dato il cugino...se bloccano suso siamo azzerati



pensa che se Higuain non dovesse recuperare e Cutrone fosse davvero out..... finisce che facciamo giocare Tsadjout!!!
speriamo nel miracolo di qualche santo....


----------



## Black (9 Novembre 2018)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Riusciremo a schierare 11 giocatori e a non perdere senza umiliazioni?



fa brutto dirlo, ma perdere con una solo rete di scarto potrebbe già essere un buon risultato. Che male che siamo messi ragazzi...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo, poi c'è la pausa e può recuperare. Meglio lui zoppo che Bertolacci e Montolivo messi insieme.



Kessie è infortunato da settimane eppure gioca ogni tre giorni e per novanta minuti, sempre al massimo.
Atleticamente è fuori dal comune, basta vederlo.

Detto questo speriamo che recuperi sì perchè altrimenti a metà campo è una tragedia.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> pensa che se Higuain non dovesse recuperare e Cutrone fosse davvero out..... finisce che facciamo giocare Tsadjout!!!
> speriamo nel miracolo di qualche santo....



Vedremo ma ho la sensazione che Higuain contro la Juventus giocherebbe in qualunque condizione. Penso che aspetti questa partita da mesi.


----------



## PM3 (9 Novembre 2018)

Secondo me ripropone il 343 del secondo tempo (che poi diventa un 541 in fase difensiva), con ovviamente Romagnoli, Abate, Castillejon in attacco per Hakan e se recupera Higuain


----------



## ventu84090 (9 Novembre 2018)

Se non ho capito male Calabria e Higuain dovrebbero farcela...comunque preferirei partire con Castillejo ed eventualmente Cutrone a partita in corso


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Novembre 2018)

Fuori il carattere adesso ragazzi, è vero siamo in difficoltà fisica ma siamo il Milan, S.Siro sarà strapieno e si gioca per vincere punto.
Il Pipita a dare sostanza, Samu imprevedibilità e Suso tanta qualità, tutti gli altri fuori gli artigli e correre come dei dannati, è ora che finisca sta storia che vengono a pasteggiare a casa nostra sti boriosi. E prima della fine un falletto di quelli giusti all'equilibrista giusto per lasciargli un ricordo ancor migliore dell'aria di S.Siro. Forza Milan!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A, l'ultima prima della sosta. Milan - Juventus si giocherà domenica 11 novembre 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, Higuain va verso il recupero. Le sensazioni sono buone.
> 
> ...



Partita durissima.
Ancora è presto per farsi un'idea sulle formazioni ma pare la juve giocherà col 4-3-3 con mandzukic, cr7 e dybala davanti.
Credo il miglior modulo per fronteggiarli sia il 4-4-1-1 con due ali vere sulle fasce.
Obiettivi tattici :
-in mezzo al campo non essere mai in inferiorità numerica;
-lavorare sull'ampiezza, unico contesto che il 4-3-3 della juve potrebbe soffrire;
-impegnare coi contro-movimenti i loro terzini perchè se si riversano nella nostra metà campo anche cancelo e sandro è finita;
-aggressione forte su bonucci per levargli la giocata verticale.
-Indirizzare il gioco sui piedi meno nobili della juve e cioè chiellino e matuidi;
-attenzione ai movimenti alle spalle dei nostri centrocampisti dove galleggia dybala.
Poi stringiamo il rosario e che dio ce la mandi buona.
In difesa non sono impenetrabili.
A gara in corso si può passare al doppio centravanti e sono certo che allegri dietro passerà a 3 centrali perchè mai accetterebbe l'1vs1 dei suoi centrali.
A quel punto si potrebbe aprire una gara dentro la gara.
Dobbiamo stare in partita per la prima ora. Fondamentale!!!


----------



## pazzomania (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kessie è infortunato da settimane eppure gioca ogni tre giorni e per novanta minuti, sempre al massimo.
> Atleticamente è fuori dal comune, basta vederlo.
> 
> Detto questo speriamo che recuperi sì perchè altrimenti a metà campo è una tragedia.



Vero, pazzesco.

Ieri ero già disperato, perchè sembrava stirato, e si è rialzato e iniziato a correre.

Era già capitato qualche partita fa, è una bestia.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, pazzesco.
> 
> Ieri ero già disperato, perchè sembrava stirato, e si è rialzato e iniziato a correre.
> 
> Era già capitato qualche partita fa, è una bestia.



E quando a ridosso della bandierina del calcio d'angolo ha sradicato il pallone dai piedi dell'avversario facendo volare campo e giocatore?
Dai, avrà anche il piede un pò approssimativo ma è devastante.
In mezzo al campo da mediano come sta giocando ora è una diga.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, pazzesco.
> 
> Ieri ero già disperato, perchè sembrava stirato, e si è rialzato e iniziato a correre.
> 
> Era già capitato qualche partita fa, è una bestia.



E' davvero impressionante. Ieri quando era a terra con il massaggiatore notavo la mostruosa sproporzione dei suoi quadricipiti rispetto al massaggiatore che gli stava di fianco. Non ricordo a memoria tanti giocatori con una struttura muscolare del genere.

Poi il recente cambio di modulo lo ha sfidato anche psicologicamente. Sta nella partita con molta più continuità, dimostrando un'umiltà e un senso del sacrificio notevoli. Per me stiamo costruendo un fuoriclasse, un mediano che tra poco tutta Europa vorrà a peso d'oro.
Come mezzala sfoga la sua potenza atletica ma tatticamente si perde, da mediano invece ha un potenziale enorme, per me è il suo ruolo e non lo credevo.


----------



## Manue (9 Novembre 2018)

Sapete che vi dico?

Che non me ne frega niente se finisce come la finale di Coppa Italia, 
io voglio vedere gente che da la vita su ogni pallone, gente che si spende per il compagno, gente che non si spaventa perché la Juventus è forte, gente che gioca a pallone, fondamentalmente siamo li per giocare a pallone, non per altro.

Massimo rispetto per la Juventus, 
ma siamo 11 esseri umani contro 11 esseri umani, 
voglio solo che entri in campo gente che dia tutto e poi se finisce male ne prendo atto, ma sarà orgoglioso dei ragazzi che tifo.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E quando a ridosso della bandierina del calcio d'angolo ha sradicato il pallone dai piedi dell'avversario facendo volare campo e giocatore?
> Dai, avrà anche il piede un pò approssimativo ma è devastante.
> In mezzo al campo da mediano come sta giocando ora è una diga.



Vero! Personalmente dico che la coppia con Bakayoko è perfetta, non lo credevo proprio. In due danno equilibrio a entrambe le fasi e si coprono con impressionante continuità.
Sono francamente sorpreso, speriamo diano continuità perchè potrebbe essere una svolta inattesa per la nostra stagione. Due colossi del genere in mezzo a una squadra di mezze punte danno efficacia e equilibrio.

Anche ieri sera, ma era successo nelle partite scorse, si sono trovati meglio in coppia nel 343 della ripresa che a tre nel 352 del primo tempo. Sono giocatori che non hanno paura di essere sfidati in campo aperto, di coprire fette di campo superiori.

Situazione tattica che secondo me deve farci riflettere subito in chiave mercato, sia perchè Bakayoko è in prestito (con riscatto e ingaggio salatissimi) sia perchè comunque non hanno alternative in rosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero! Personalmente dico che la coppia con Bakayoko è perfetta, non lo credevo proprio. In due danno equilibrio a entrambe le fasi e si coprono con impressionante continuità.
> Sono francamente sorpreso, speriamo diano continuità perchè potrebbe essere una svolta inattesa per la nostra stagione. Due colossi del genere in mezzo a una squadra di mezze punte danno efficacia e equilibrio.
> 
> Anche ieri sera, ma era successo nelle partite scorse, si sono trovati meglio in coppia nel 343 della ripresa che a tre nel 352 del primo tempo. Sono giocatori che non hanno paura di essere sfidati in campo aperto, di coprire fette di campo superiori.
> ...



Diamine, sta stupendo tutti.
Non stiamo giocando bene ma in mezzo al campo nemmeno con biglia avvertivo questa solidità.
Tatticamente si siamo molto 'interizzati' : corsa sulla fasce, chili e cm in mezzo, talento in regia.
Tre cose fatte bene.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Novembre 2018)

arriviamo a questa partita a pezzi. darla già per persa no, ma eviterei nella maniera più assoluta di rischiare giocatori quando già siamo all'osso con tutti gli infortuni che abbiamo avuto.
Quindi : che giochi chi sta bene e impegno al massimo, ma non ossessioniamoci con una partita dalla quale oggettivamente difficilmente ricaveremo punti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero! Personalmente dico che la coppia con Bakayoko è perfetta, non lo credevo proprio. In due danno equilibrio a entrambe le fasi e si coprono con impressionante continuità.
> Sono francamente sorpreso, speriamo diano continuità perchè potrebbe essere una svolta inattesa per la nostra stagione. Due colossi del genere in mezzo a una squadra di mezze punte danno efficacia e equilibrio.
> 
> Anche ieri sera, ma era successo nelle partite scorse, si sono trovati meglio in coppia nel 343 della ripresa che a tre nel 352 del primo tempo. Sono giocatori che non hanno paura di essere sfidati in campo aperto, di coprire fette di campo superiori.
> ...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diamine, sta stupendo tutti.
> Non stiamo giocando bene ma in mezzo al campo nemmeno con biglia avvertivo questa solidità.
> Tatticamente si siamo molto 'interizzati' : corsa sulla fasce, chili e cm in mezzo, talento in regia.
> Tre cose fatte bene.



Spero che Bakayoko continui con questo trend.. anche perchè secondo me in fase di costruzione almeno sul breve può dire la sua, anche più di Kessie. Ogni tanto prova a 'strappare' e se acquisisce sicurezza potrebbe essere un'arma in più.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E quando a ridosso della bandierina del calcio d'angolo ha sradicato il pallone dai piedi dell'avversario facendo volare campo e giocatore?
> Dai, avrà anche il piede un pò approssimativo ma è devastante.
> In mezzo al campo da mediano come sta giocando ora è una diga.



Come ho spesso detto, avesse pure piedini educatissimi, sarebbe titolare nel Real.


----------



## LadyRoss (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo ma ho la sensazione che Higuain contro la Juventus giocherebbe in qualunque condizione. Penso che aspetti questa partita da mesi.



sperando poi non vada a fare compagnia a Biglia e Caldara....


----------



## bmb (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo ma ho la sensazione che Higuain contro la Juventus giocherebbe in qualunque condizione. Penso che aspetti questa partita da mesi.



Come potrebbe perdersi l'occasione di segnare, a San Siro, magari un gol decisivo e far venire giù il suo stadio contro la ex che lo ha scaricato?


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Sky*


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Sky*



Ma Castillejo no??


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Novembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Castillejo per Cutrone che non sta bene, del resto condivido.



ma magari speriamo, fosse per me lo metterei anche a posto di Laxalt, con l' uruguaiano che scala al posto di RR


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma Castillejo no??



sono combattuto, per me entra alla metà secondo tempo e fa il gol vittoria


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Sky*



dio mio ma cosa abbiamo mai fatto di cosi male per meritarci calhanoglu titolare tutte le maledette partite


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sono combattuto, per me entra alla metà secondo tempo e fa il gol vittoria



Ma speriamo


----------



## Molenko (9 Novembre 2018)

Sugli esterni possiamo metterli in grande difficoltà.


----------



## Casnop (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero! Personalmente dico che la coppia con Bakayoko è perfetta, non lo credevo proprio. In due danno equilibrio a entrambe le fasi e si coprono con impressionante continuità.
> Sono francamente sorpreso, speriamo diano continuità perchè potrebbe essere una svolta inattesa per la nostra stagione. Due colossi del genere in mezzo a una squadra di mezze punte danno efficacia e equilibrio.
> 
> Anche ieri sera, ma era successo nelle partite scorse, si sono trovati meglio in coppia nel 343 della ripresa che a tre nel 352 del primo tempo. Sono giocatori che non hanno paura di essere sfidati in campo aperto, di coprire fette di campo superiori.
> ...


C'è da chiedersi allora cosa potrebbe essere questa squadra impostata con un 4231, ovvero un 442 che sfrutta due esterni a piede inverso, ed un trequarti centro cui viene affidato il compito di costruzione del gioco e di assistenza dell'attaccante centrale nella finalizzazione della manovra. Il nostro mercato, presente e futuro, migra d'altra parte verso questa impostazione, con il futuro Paqueta in quel ruolo di trequarti, Suso al suo posto. All'ideale manca il Tony Martial visto l'altra sera, imprendibile, nel ruolo di esterno sinistro. Un pensiero, temiamo, e nulla più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> C'è da chiedersi allora cosa potrebbe essere questa squadra impostata con un 4231, ovvero un 442 che sfrutta due esterni a piede inverso, ed un trequarti centro cui viene affidato il compito di costruzione del gioco e di assistenza dell'attaccante centrale nella finalizzazione della manovra. Il nostro mercato, presente e futuro, migra d'altra parte verso questa impostazione, con il futuro Paqueta in quel ruolo di trequarti, Suso al suo posto. All'ideale manca il Tony Martial visto l'altra sera, imprendibile, nel ruolo di esterno sinistro. Un pensiero, temiamo, e nulla più.



E beh sarebbe devastante un 4231 con KESSIE + BAKA - MARTIAL + PAQUETA' + SUSO - HIGUAIN.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> C'è da chiedersi allora cosa potrebbe essere questa squadra impostata con un 4231, ovvero un 442 che sfrutta due esterni a piede inverso, ed un trequarti centro cui viene affidato il compito di costruzione del gioco e di assistenza dell'attaccante centrale nella finalizzazione della manovra. Il nostro mercato, presente e futuro, migra d'altra parte verso questa impostazione, con il futuro Paqueta in quel ruolo di trequarti, Suso al suo posto. All'ideale manca il Tony Martial visto l'altra sera, imprendibile, nel ruolo di esterno sinistro. Un pensiero, temiamo, e nulla più.



E' vero infatti, impostazione che intravedo anche io per il futuro, con Paqueta che in effetti starebbe bene in quel ruolo, anche se si giocherà il posto con Cutrone.

A sinistra abbiamo Jack e Hakan, più Castillejo, per il momento stiamo messi bene, cosa manca piuttosto è un centrocampista di livello perchè non si può pensare di spremere Kessie e Bakayoko fino allo stremo.

Parlando di nomi, per tutta una serie di motivi, io vedrei bene Barella, che conosciamo anche bene ormai, ma all'estero ce ne sono tanti di profili interessanti che farebbero al caso nostro.

Tornando alla partita, il 442 è l'ozione unica per affrontare la Juventus, direi.


----------



## Boomer (9 Novembre 2018)

Perchè non giochiamo cosi? 

Dolla
Calabria Musa Romagnoli RR
Kessie Baka
Suso Castillejo Laxalt
Higuain

Con Suso e Castillejo che si possono spostare/intercambiare come vogliono. In fase difensiva è praticamente un 4-4-1-1 se fatto correttamente.


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Sky*



non ci posso credere dai, cosi perdiamo 5 a 0 con questa formazione


----------



## ventu84090 (9 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Perchè non giochiamo cosi?
> 
> Dolla
> Calabria Musa Romagnoli RR
> ...



Anch'io giocherei così...cercando anche di limitare parecchio Cancelo a destra e Dybala fra le linee...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Sky*



Le alternative sono ben poche, siamo contati. Il ballottaggio è tra Hakan, Castillejo e Cutrone per il ruolo di seconda punta a fianco del Pipita. Tutti gli altri sono forzati. Anzi bisogna sperare che non si acciacchi nessuno o siamo nella m.

Se avessimo tutti gli incerti disponibili e in condizioni decenti, insisterei sul 442 delle ultime partite.

Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Kessie Bakayoko Laxalt
Higuain Cutrone

Giocare schiacciati dietro, compatti, senza concedere spazi e cercare di sfruttare le rare situazioni di uno vs uno in ripartenza che la Juve ci concederà di sicuro.

Penso però che siamo tutti consapevoli del fatto che incontriamo una squadra di un'altra galassia rispetto a noi. Cosa che da un lato può essere anche un vantaggio perchè non abbiamo nulla da perdere.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Perchè non giochiamo cosi?
> 
> Dolla
> Calabria Musa Romagnoli RR
> ...



Higuain lo preferisco quando imbuca tra le linee, dunque con Cutrone accanto, soprattutto perchè la Juve ci schiaccerà e avere Cutrone che attacca la profondità è un'arma fondamentale.
Se cerchiami di isolare Higuain-Cutrone con i loro due difensori centrali per me chance di segnare le avremo.

Per cui dentro Cutrone e fuori Castillejo, per me.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Sky*



Anche la juve col 4-4-2 quindi, con matuidi che senza palla scivola come quarto di sinistra e cuadrado dalla parte opposta.
In fase di possesso invece l'ampiezza sarà data dai terzini.
Secondo me dovremmo optare per un 4-4-1-1 con tanta velocità sulle fasce e suso sotto punta.
In mezzo i due orchi kessie e baka a randellare tutto ciò che passa.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2018)

Il punto debole della juve è lo spazio tra i due centrali e i terzini, li si sfonda perchè i terzini hanno poca propensione a difendere e dipendono totalmente o quasi dal lavoro sporco delle mezze ali.
Indispensabile per noi ribaltare l'azione con velocità.
Unica arma tattica per fare male.


----------



## Boomer (9 Novembre 2018)

Non capisco una formazione senza Castillejo. Per prima cosa è in grande forma come ha dimostrato contro l' Udinese dove con un pelo di fortuna avrebbe pure segnato e inoltre è anche fresco non avendo giocato in EL.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Partita durissima.
> Ancora è presto per farsi un'idea sulle formazioni ma pare la juve giocherà col 4-3-3 con mandzukic, cr7 e dybala davanti.
> Credo il miglior modulo per fronteggiarli sia il 4-4-1-1 con due ali vere sulle fasce.
> Obiettivi tattici :
> ...



I principi sono codesti, sono d'accordo. Unica cosa, per avere qualche speranza di non essere massacrati dovremo giocare strettissimi a metà campo, Laxalt dovrà fare la mezzala più che l'esterno nel 442 perchè soprattutto a Pjanic non possiamo concedere palle facili.

Però io schiererei le due punte vere perchè de riusciamo a isolare in ripartenza Bonucci-Chiellini con Higuain-Cutrone possiamo fare male alla Juventus. Cutrone è imprescindibile per attaccare la profondità alle spalle di Bonucci secondo me.

Anche il duello Suso-Sandro sarà determinante. Potremmo fare male anche lì alla Juventus.

Naturalmente tutto questo per cercare di controbattere la Juventus, perchè invece in fase difensiva sarà un dramma, loro sono una potenza impressionante quando hanno la palla, riuscendo a imporre qualità sublime a intensità estrema come pochissime altre squadre al mondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I principi sono codesti, sono d'accordo. Unica cosa, per avere qualche speranza di non essere massacrati dovremo giocare strettissimi a metà campo, Laxalt dovrà fare la mezzala più che l'esterno nel 442 perchè soprattutto a Pjanic non possiamo concedere palle facili.
> 
> Però io schiererei le due punte vere perchè de riusciamo a isolare in ripartenza Bonucci-Chiellini con Higuain-Cutrone possiamo fare male alla Juventus. Cutrone è imprescindibile per attaccare la profondità alle spalle di Bonucci secondo me.
> 
> ...



Io non partirei col doppio centravanti perchè se mettiamo dentro cutrone perdiamo un uomo in mezzo al campo.
Vorrei vedere in fascia due vere ali , magari laxalt e castillejo che hanno passo per creare grattacapi alla juve e tener bloccati i loro terzini.
Suso può galleggiare tra le linee trovando gli spazi congeniali per le ripartenze e le sue giocate ma la partita si vince tra le linee e sulla fasce.
Laxalt è molto arruffone ma ha una gamba importante anche nel pressing e sulle seconde palle.
Suso e calha assieme assolutamente no.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non partirei col doppio centravanti perchè se mettiamo dentro cutrone perdiamo un uomo in mezzo al campo.
> Vorrei vedere in fascia due vere ali , magari laxalt e castillejo che hanno passo per creare grattacapi alla juve e tener bloccati i loro terzini.
> Suso può galleggiare tra le linee trovando gli spazi congeniali per le ripartenze e le sue giocate ma la partita si vince tra le linee e sulla fasce.
> Laxalt è molto arruffone ma ha una gamba importante anche nel pressing e sulle seconde palle.
> Suso e calha assieme assolutamente no.



Suso seconda punta si perde, anche ieri sera è stato uno strazio.
Io lo vorrei nel suo ruolo contro Sandro, secondo me se li isoliamo nel modo giusto l'occasione per il suo sinistro al giro l'avrà di sicuro.

Su Cutrone, per me è imprescindibile, perchè è l'unico che attacca la profondità, Higuain ama le imbucate tra le linee, spalle alla porta, se giochiamo solo con lui davanti facciamo la fine del derby dove ha giocato all'altezza delle mezzali.

Laxalt va benissimo anche secondo me, con Kessie e Bakayoko formano un trio che è l'unico modo per noi di resistere al ritmo forsennato che sicuramente imporrà la Juve a metà campo.

Castillejo invece lo vedo come arma a partita in corso francamente. Con la Juve è una partita tatticamente troppo complessa per lui in questo momento. Metterlo dalla parte di Sandor e CR7 poi significherebbe correre un rischio enorme nelle scalate.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Suso seconda punta si perde, anche ieri sera è stato uno strazio.
> Io lo vorrei nel suo ruolo contro Sandro, secondo me se li isoliamo nel modo giusto l'occasione per il suo sinistro al giro l'avrà di sicuro.
> 
> Su Cutrone, per me è imprescindibile, perchè è l'unico che attacca la profondità, Higuain ama le imbucate tra le linee, spalle alla porta, se giochiamo solo con lui davanti facciamo la fine del derby dove ha giocato all'altezza delle mezzali.
> ...



Suso da sotto punta non vuol dire debba giocare in mezzo, può benissimo spostarsi sulla sua mattonella dove troverebbe nell'ala un compagno per le sue giocate.
Metterlo invece in fascia come esterno vorrebbe dire fargli rincorrere alex sandro fino alla nostra area.
Suso infatti da sotto punta sarebbe nelle condizioni ideali di trovare lo spazio essendo sollevadato dal lavoro sporco.
Higuain deve prender palla, giocarla , scaricarla e poi le due ali devono ATTACCARE OBBLIGATORIAMENTE lo spazio che apre tirando fuori i centrali di difesa.
Palla corta-palla lunga e ricerca del terzo uomo.
Bonucci a correr dietro è una sciagura.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Suso da sotto punta non vuol dire debba giocare in mezzo, può benissimo spostarsi sulla sua mattonella dove troverebbe nell'ala un compagno per le sue giocate.
> Metterlo invece in fascia come esterno vorrebbe dire fargli rincorrere alex sandro fino alla nostra area.
> Suso infatti da sotto punta sarebbe nelle condizioni ideali di trovare lo spazio essendo sollevadato dal lavoro sporco.
> Higuain deve prender palla, giocarla , scaricarla e poi le due ali devono ATTACCARE OBBLIGATORIAMENTE lo spazio che apre tirando fuori i centrali di difesa.
> ...



Per carità tutto ci sta, ma la tua idea ci può stare presupponendo che la palla l'avremo noi, cosa che dubito parecchio. Laxalt deve stare stretto o i tre centrocampisti della Juve ci fanno a fette. E se giochiamo con Higuain da solo davanti non superiamo il centrocampo, ci ricordiamo bene cosa è successo nel derby.

Suso in fascia da e toglie. In fase difensiva vero che Sandro richiede un bel lavoro da fare, ma è anche vero che il brasiliano dovrà fare un bel lavoro difensivo se dalla sua parte ci piazziamo Suso.

Su Bonucci sono d'accordissimo, proprio per questo ci piazzerei Cutrone ad attaccarlo alle spalle in verticale.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E quando a ridosso della bandierina del calcio d'angolo ha sradicato il pallone dai piedi dell'avversario facendo volare campo e giocatore?
> Dai, avrà anche il piede un pò approssimativo ma è devastante.
> In mezzo al campo da mediano come sta giocando ora è una diga.



Ecco il vero ruolo di Franck, sono mesi che dico che li diventa un mostro un top player.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Novembre 2018)

Non ce la faccio a vedere sta partita.
Contro gli schifosi gobbi ci presentiamo con una squadra da Lega Pro, neanche i miracoli di Jesus Suso ci possono salvare stavolta, sarà una figuraccia.
Spero almeno infortunino qualche ladro, tipo Chiellini o Pjanic.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Novembre 2018)

Sarà un massacro. L unica è che Gattuso si presenterà in formato derby, quindi proverà a perdere la partita con un passivo più limitato possibile


----------



## pazzomania (9 Novembre 2018)

Dai ragazzi, che perdiamo è probabilissimo

Ma l' 11 titolare, sei il Dio del calcio è con noi, ci permette di non prendere umiliazioni.

La palla è pur sempre rotonda, oggi ero pessimista, ma avvicinandosi alla partita... preferisco spostarmi sulla sponda dell' ottimismo.

Chissenefrega.


----------



## Zenos (9 Novembre 2018)

La vinciamo.


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2018)

*Probabili formazioni da Sky

QUOTATE IL POST*


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*



E' un 5 4 1 mascherato, c'è poco da fare.
mi auguro che almeno in fase di possesso, possiamo trasformarci in un 3 4 2 1
Comunque se non vogliamo perdere malamente gattuso deve assolutamente mantenere le distanze tra i reparti, minime, se la difesa e centrocampo si parcheggiano davanti la porta, lasciando higuain solo e Suso e Castillejo a fare la doppia fase su tanto campo, ci distruggono. Bisogna avere il coraggio di alzare il baricentro della squadra, giocando corti e in contropiede.


----------



## Boomer (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*



Ok questa è la miglior formazione possibile oggi. Un 4-4-1-1 che diventa 4-2-3-1 in fase offensiva.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*



Ormai più che tattica si fa la conta.
In pratica sono gli unici undici che stanno in piedi.
Mission Impossible domani.


----------



## Nils (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*



A parte Caldara infortunato, va in campo tutta la campagna acquisto di Leonardo,
un bel banco di prova per valutarla


----------



## sunburn (10 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, che perdiamo è probabilissimo
> 
> Ma l' 11 titolare, sei il Dio del calcio è con noi, ci permette di non prendere umiliazioni.
> 
> ...


Io non mi aspetto nulla di più di una sconfitta. Il divario è abissale. Mi spiace solo che questa partita arriva prima della sosta e per due settimane sarà un tiro al bersaglio contro i nostri: "Gattuso a rischio, Romagnoli sopravvalutato, Zapata inadatto, Higuain non incide nei big match ecc".


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*



Non mi dispiace come formazione, anzi, era proprio ciò che invocavo.
In mezzo al campo abbiamo muscoli , centimetri e gamba per contrastare la forza della juve, poi abbiamo la tecnica di suso tra le linee e la velocità di laxalt e castillejio per ribaltare il campo.
Castillejo sarà fondamentale perchè deve sapersi alzare in linea con higuain quando ci sarà da dare la verticalizzazione e dovrà galleggiare tra le linee in uscita.
Non è per noi un momento felice ma la solidità che percepisco grazie alla coppia kesse-baka con biglia-bonaventura non l'avevo mai 'toccata con mano'.


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A, l'ultima prima della sosta. Milan - Juventus si giocherà domenica 11 novembre 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, Higuain va verso il recupero. Le sensazioni sono buone.
> 
> ...



Questa partita è un bonus, perché sulla tabella di inizio anno tutti abbiamo segnato zero punti per questa giornata, perché comunque vada saremo sopra la Roma e vicini alla Lazio (ed è l'unica cosa che conti), perchè siamo a pezzi.

Detto questo, mi dà molta più fiducia una coppia centrale Romagnoli-Zapata protetta da Baka e Kessiè, di una Romagnoli-Musacchio protetta dal solo Biglia, come è stato fino a due partite fa. In generale, e soprattutto per una partita come questa, che immagino fatta di difesa a oltranza e basata su un minimo di solidità.


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A, l'ultima prima della sosta. Milan - Juventus si giocherà domenica 11 novembre 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Come già ampiamente riportato, Higuain va verso il recupero. Le sensazioni sono buone.
> 
> ...




Paradossalmente, gli infortuni hanno tolto di mezzo tutti i giocatori più compassati e quelli mezzi addormentati, e domani giocherà la squadra "più di gamba" che questa rosa permetterebbe di schierare. Cutrone a parte, ma anche in quel caso, Castillejo offre anche più problemi tattici all'avversario in un tipo di partita come presumo sarà quella di domani. 

Fossi un tifoso della Juve, sarei molto più preoccupato che se avessero giocato Bonaventura, il turco, Biglia e Musacchio. Pesi morti, per la maggior parte.
Se giocheranno con ritmi compassati come fanno spesso in campionato, potremmo metterli abbastanza in difficoltà. 

L'unico problema è che non avremo panchina.


----------



## bmb (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*



I 2 treni laterali, cioè Calabria-Suso e Laxalt-Castillejo, potrebbero piegare le tenui resistenze difensive di Cancelo e Sandro. Vediamo, di sicuro me la guarderò senza l'ansia da prestazione come con l'Inter.


----------



## Casnop (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*


Formazione quasi obbligata, ma non per questo dispiace. Il gioco juventino decolla nella sua trequarti, ed è lì che dobbiamo fare opposizione, ed i due centrali di centrocampo offrono questa opportunità. Per il resto, occhio agli scontri Cancelo-Laxalt, Alex Sandro-Suso, e Cuadrado-Rodriguez, ove un saldo pari ci darebbe qualche opportunità. Punto critico lì a destra, Calabria perso tra Cristiano Ronaldo e Dybala (e Matuidi) chiede la presenza di Zapata per evitare una veloce debacle. In attacco, la strana coppia Higuain e Castillejo, mobile e manovriera, può creare problemi di lettura delle situazioni di marcatura a Bonucci e Chiellini, che non paiono saldissimi in questo ultimo frangente. Se non saremo stati travolti prima, qui coltiviamo la speranziella di un colpo, finalmente gobbo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Novembre 2018)

La cosa che più mi preoccupa di questa partita sono le probabili cappelle di donnarumma onestamente


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (10 Novembre 2018)

Qua finisce in goleada... Ci umilieranno come al solito


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente, gli infortuni hanno tolto di mezzo tutti i giocatori più compassati e quelli mezzi addormentati, e domani giocherà la squadra "più di gamba" che questa rosa permetterebbe di schierare. Cutrone a parte, ma anche in quel caso, Castillejo offre anche più problemi tattici all'avversario in un tipo di partita come presumo sarà quella di domani.
> 
> Fossi un tifoso della Juve, sarei molto più preoccupato che se avessero giocato Bonaventura, il turco, Biglia e Musacchio. Pesi morti, per la maggior parte.
> Se giocheranno con ritmi compassati come fanno spesso in campionato, potremmo metterli abbastanza in difficoltà.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*





Casnop ha scritto:


> Formazione quasi obbligata, ma non per questo dispiace. Il gioco juventino decolla nella sua trequarti, ed è lì che dobbiamo fare opposizione, ed i due centrali di centrocampo offrono questa opportunità. Per il resto, occhio agli scontri Cancelo-Laxalt, Alex Sandro-Suso, e Cuadrado-Rodriguez, ove un saldo pari ci darebbe qualche opportunità. Punto critico lì a destra, Calabria perso tra Cristiano Ronaldo e Dybala (e Matuidi) chiede la presenza di Zapata per evitare una veloce debacle. In attacco, la strana coppia Higuain e Castillejo, mobile e manovriera, può creare problemi di lettura delle situazioni di marcatura a Bonucci e Chiellini, che non paiono saldissimi in questo ultimo frangente. Se non saremo stati travolti prima, qui coltiviamo la speranziella di un colpo, finalmente gobbo.



Concordo in toto con le vostre analisi. Gli infortuni non ci tolgono nulla a livello qualitativo, tranne in parte quello di Bonaventura, ma è anche vero che con lui al posto di Laxalt saremmo stati troppo sbilanciati. Lo stesso Cutrone è di solito molto più incisivo dalla panchina che dall'inizio. Il problema è se potremo giocarcelo a partita in corso, il suo infortunio come gli altri ci mette in difficoltà più che altro dal punto di vista quantitativo e di alternative. Un Cutrone o un Bonaventura potevano scompigliare le carte a partita in corso, gli altri infortunati non sarebbero serviti granché nemmeno per quello ma il problema è che così siamo proprio contati. 

Speriamo nell'11 titolare e che Cutro vada almeno in panca, per il resto il nostro più grosso problema rimangono i terzini che a difendere sono scarsissimi.


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Novembre 2018)

non scherziamo ...calabria in difesa contro la juve non si puo' vedere.... mi auguro non venga schierato... in caso contrario andranno tutti dalla sua parte e saranno dolori serissimi ...


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan da Sky

Donnarumma
Calabria
Romagnoli
Zapata
Rodriguez
Suso
Kessie
Bakayoko
Laxalt
Castillejo
Higuain*


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Novembre 2018)

sinceramente speriamo di non prenderne più di 2


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Molenko (10 Novembre 2018)

Che due palle Calabria.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Novembre 2018)

Ma che problemi avete con Calabria? Volete giochi Abate?


----------



## Molenko (10 Novembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma che problemi avete con Calabria? Volete giochi Abate?



Che problemi abbiamo con Calabria?  la partita con la Samp, il gol preso da Fazio per un suo rinvio sbilenco, la marcatura sul gol di Gomez contro l’Atalanta, i dribbling irrisori subiti contro Olympiacos e Betis in casa. Boh.. tra Abate e Calabria il primo tutta la vita.


----------



## Casnop (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


Bando alle chiacchiere. Buttiamoci, e giochiamocela. Non cambierà la nostra stagione, questa partita, né in bene né in male, ma ci dirà a che punto è la crescita della personalità tecnica di questa squadra, perché è un match contro una grande vera di questa epoca del calcio, e perché il Milan ci arriva nelle peggiori condizioni possibili di base, ed anzi proprio per questo motivo. Dopo di essa, Rino, Leonardo e Maldini avranno maggiori informazioni sulla qualità e lo spirito vincente, da vero Milan, di molti di questi giocatori, e capiranno chi, tra essi, saprà dimostrarsi forte quando serve davvero, e non quando semplicemente conviene. In fondo, come diceva Boniperti, la cosa peggiore che possa capitare è la sconfitta, e cosa sarà mai.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Miglior formazione possibile, partita da giocare con molta concentrazione e sopratutto con molto coraggio.


----------



## Goro (11 Novembre 2018)

Si dovrà vedere l'unità di squadra, di fronte a tutte le difficoltà avute. Questa volta sarà ancora più difficile, spero i giovani reggano bene.


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bando alle chiacchiere. Buttiamoci, e giochiamocela. Non cambierà la nostra stagione, questa partita, né in bene né in male, ma ci dirà a che punto è la crescita della personalità tecnica di questa squadra, perché è un match contro una grande vera di questa epoca del calcio, e perché il Milan ci arriva nelle peggiori condizioni possibili di base, ed anzi proprio per questo motivo. Dopo di essa, Rino, Leonardo e Maldini avranno maggiori informazioni sulla qualità e lo spirito vincente, da vero Milan, di molti di questi giocatori, e capiranno chi, tra essi, saprà dimostrarsi forte quando serve davvero, e non quando semplicemente conviene. In fondo, come diceva Boniperti, la cosa peggiore che possa capitare è la sconfitta, e cosa sarà mai.



.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

*Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS

QUOTATE IL POST*


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*



La juventus è fortissima e gli schieramenti iniziali , che già denotano un divario tecnico a nostro sfavore, non devono nemmeno farci perdere di vista tutto ciò che c'è dietro .
La juve può infatti cambiare uomini e moduli in corsa migliorandosi col passare dei minuti.
Tattica a parte ciò che contano oggi sono l'applicazione, la voglia, il cuore ,il cinismo.
Sarà fondamentale sbagliare pochissimo, soprattutto quando ci capita la mezza occasione.
Ci servirà pure tanta fortuna.
Forza e coraggio!!!!
E' un gioco di squadra e vince chi tiene meglio il campo e chi sbaglia meno.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Novembre 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*




O ci asfaltano, o la pareggiamo per un soffio non si sa come


----------



## IlMusagete (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*



Voglio intraprendenza, andarli a prendere anche nella loro metacampo; poi si può anche perdere con la Juve ma prestazioni passive come quelle del derby non le voglio più vedere.
P.S. la butto lì, oggi segna Samu.


----------



## Casnop (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*


Immaginiamo che Allegri vorrà vincere questa partita al termine di una avvolgente e svelta partita offensiva, con la nostra seconda e terza linea compresse sul limite della nostra area di rigore, incapaci di rovesciare in modo ordinato ed efficace il fronte del gioco. Un modo per enfatizzare sul piano tattico una superiorità tecnica evidente. Diversamente, non riusciamo a capire l'utilità, in una partita dominata dalla inerzia tattica, di opporre un modulo a tre attaccanti sostanzialmente centripeti ad una squadra che proporrà ben quattro esterni, più un quinto, Castillejo, che galleggera' sulle due fasce per tentare la solita zingarata al centro. Ciò, senza considerare che le due mezzali sono splendidi interni che pure essi convogliano verso il centro. Ripetiamo, Allegri vuole vincerla sfondando al centro, e pazienza se Cancelo e Alex Sandro avranno traffico in zona. Gattuso, per pura necessità, ha tuttavia gli uomini per la resistenza ad oltranza del fortino. E Chiellini e Benatia non sono marcatori ideali per un tipo come Higuain. Un motivo di curiosità in più in questo match.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Immaginiamo che Allegri vorrà vincere questa partita al termine di una avvolgente e svelta partita offensiva, con la nostra seconda e terza linea compresse sul limite della nostra area di rigore, incapaci di rovesciare in modo ordinato ed efficace il fronte del gioco. Un modo per enfatizzare sul piano tattico una superiorità tecnica evidente. Diversamente, non riusciamo a capire l'utilità, in una partita dominata dalla inerzia tattica, di opporre un modulo a tre attaccanti sostanzialmente centripeti ad una squadra che proporrà ben quattro esterni, più un quinto, Castillejo, che galleggera' sulle due fasce per tentare la solita zingarata al centro. Ciò, senza considerare che le due mezzali sono splendidi interni che pure essi convogliano verso il centro. Ripetiamo, Allegri vuole vincerla sfondando al centro, e pazienza se Cancelo e Alex Sandro avranno traffico in zona. Gattuso, per pura necessità, ha tuttavia gli uomini per la resistenza ad oltranza del fortino. E Chiellini e Benatia non sono marcatori ideali per un tipo come Higuain. Un motivo di curiosità in più in questo match.



E' da un pò di partite che allegri ci batte cosi : trovando l'uomo libero alle spalle dei nostri centrocampisti.
Il pericolo numero uno per me oggi è dybala, ancor più che cr7.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Novembre 2018)

tanto se giochiamo bene..
la rovinerà il top player Mazzoleni 
quindi... ci vuole un vero miracolo 
se ci uniamo le indisponibilità dei titolari

roba che ci richiamano contro il rigore di de siglio 
tagliatevi le mani please se siete a un passo del cross

io m'aggrappo al Pipita e prego x una partitissima di Zapata 
come detto ci vuole un Miracolo contro le avversità


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS
> 
> QUOTATE IL POST*



Confrontate le panchine.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Novembre 2018)

*Sky:"Giocherà Abate, fuori Calabria. Ballottaggio Laxalt-Calhanoglu 50-50 e Castillejo-Cutrone, con il primo favorito"*


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sky:"Giocherà Abate, fuori Calabria. Ballottaggio Laxalt-Calhanoglu 50-50 e Castillejo-Cutrone, con il primo favorito"*



*La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Zapata
Rodriguez
Suso
Kessie
Bakayoko
Laxalt
Higuain
Castillejo*


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Novembre 2018)

Magari avessimo il culo dell'Inter


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Novembre 2018)

Sta dando grande fiducia(anche per forza..) a laxaalt. Che al momento é lontaaaaanissimo parente di quello visto a genova


----------



## impero rossonero (11 Novembre 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Magari avessimo il culo dell'Inter



dispiace per loro ...


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Zapata
Rodriguez
Suso
Kessie
Bakayoko
Calhanoglu
Higuain
Castillejo*


----------



## Molenko (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Molto bene. Già dalla scelta Castillejo e Calhanoglu in luogo di Cutrone e Laxalt si intuisce che partita vuole fare Gattuso: provare a giocarsela con le stesse armi juventine, infoltendo la trequarti con ben tre giocatori creativi, saranno molto importanti gli scambi di posizione tra Calha e Castillejo, anche perchè la Juve a destra soffre, non essendo Cancelo e Bentancur/Khedira portati a fare costantemente quel lavoro. In secondo luogo Castillejo dovrà essere bravo a schermare Pjanic. La scelta di Benatia per Bonucci si puó leggere anche da questo punto di vista: il marocchino è molto più abile dell’ex Milan ad accorciare sull’uomo libero tra le linee. Infine mi aspetto uno tra i vari esterni che ha a disposizione la Juve titolare al posto di uno tra Dybala e Mandzukic.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Novembre 2018)

*Peppe Di Stefano, Sky:"Calhanoglu e Castillejo hanno vinto i ballottaggi contro Laxalt e Cutrone"*


----------



## Goro (11 Novembre 2018)

Ho fiducia, abbiamo pareggiato col Betis che sta battendo il Barcellona quindi possiamo giocarcela


----------



## Naruto98 (11 Novembre 2018)

Sarebbero 3 punti fondamentali per morale e classifica, speriamo!


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

*Ufficiali:

*[FONT=&quot]*Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Suso, Kessié, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Castillejo, Higuain.*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*
Juventus (4-3-3): Szczesny, Cancelo, Benatia, Chiellini, A. Sandro, Bentancur, Pjanic, Khedira, Dybala, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.*[/FONT]


----------



## kYMERA (11 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, Sky:"Calhanoglu e Castillejo hanno vinto i ballottaggi contro Laxalt e Cutrone"*



Giusto. Castillejo mi sembra in gamba ultimamente, e considerando che difficilmente arriveremo in area di rigore con la palla ai piedi, meglio gente che sappia tirare da fuori che magari un gol esce.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> **Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Suso, Kessié, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Castillejo, Higuain.*
> *
> Juventus (4-3-3): Szczesny, Cancelo, Benatia, Chiellini, A. Sandro, Bentancur, Pjanic, Khedira, Dybala, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.*



Questa è la prima partita dei gobbi che vedrò in questa stagione...


----------



## Molenko (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> *[FONT="][SIZE=6][B]Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Suso, Kessié, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Castillejo, Higuain.[/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#666666][FONT="]*
> Juventus (4-3-3): Szczesny, Cancelo, Benatia, Chiellini, A. Sandro, Bentancur, Pjanic, Khedira, Dybala, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.*[/FONT]



Azz, addirittura anche Matuidi fuori. Dobbiamo giocarci le nostre chances sulle fasce.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> **Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Suso, Kessié, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Castillejo, Higuain.*
> *
> Juventus (4-3-3): Szczesny, Cancelo, Benatia, Chiellini, A. Sandro, Bentancur, Pjanic, Khedira, Dybala, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2018)

Missione impossibile, con un pareggio sarebbe festa


----------



## Nils (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> *[FONT="][SIZE=6][B]Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Suso, Kessié, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Castillejo, Higuain.[/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#666666][FONT="]*
> Juventus (4-3-3): Szczesny, Cancelo, Benatia, Chiellini, A. Sandro, Bentancur, Pjanic, Khedira, Dybala, Mandzukic, Cristiano Ronaldo.*[/FONT]



Per me è 4231 a sorpresa, con Chala in posizione di trequartista e Castellito a sinistra


----------



## Casnop (11 Novembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Per me è 4231 a sorpresa, con Chala in posizione di trequartista e Castellito a sinistra


Le caratteristiche dei giocatori porteranno a questo assetto. Fosse così, riflettori su Hakan Calhanoglu, il Grande Mistero di questo nostro anno.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Novembre 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> *ufficiali:
> 
> *[font=&quot]*milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma, abate, zapata, romagnoli, rodriguez, suso, kessié, bakayoko, calhanoglu, castillejo, higuain.*[/font]
> [font=&quot]*
> juventus (4-3-3): Szczesny, cancelo, benatia, chiellini, a. Sandro, bentancur, pjanic, khedira, dybala, mandzukic, cristiano ronaldo.*[/font]



forza milan!!!


----------



## Molenko (11 Novembre 2018)

Alla fine comunque gioca Matuidi. Mi sembrava troppo strana la sua assenza, considerando gli interpreti del loro attacco.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le caratteristiche dei giocatori porteranno a questo assetto. Fosse così, riflettori su Hakan Calhanoglu, il Grande Mistero di questo nostro anno.



Altra partita che giocheremo con un uomo in meno!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Novembre 2018)

É una delle partite che sento meno quest anno.
Cosidererei il pareggio una impreesa a cui non credo molto.

Mi interessavano di piú i risultati di Inter, Lazio, Roma, Fiorentina, Torino, Atalanta... siamo andati abbastanza bene.

Stasera chiedo zero infortuni e non prendere imbarcate memorabili. Tutto quello che viene in piú é beneaccetto


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Speriamo Calhanoglu sia leggermente migliore della pianta grassa vista ultimamente


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É una delle partite che sento meno quest anno.
> Cosidererei il pareggio una impreesa a cui non credo molto.
> 
> Mi interessavano di piú i risultati di Inter, Lazio, Roma, Fiorentina, Torino, Atalanta... siamo andati abbastanza bene.
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Novembre 2018)

Visto Pepe Reina abbracciare e incoraggiare i compagni uno ad uno prima di entrare in campo.
Grande uomo squadra.
Gigio stasera faccia il fenomeno per giustificare il suo utilizzo.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Dobbiamo provarci! Sono superiori ma dobbiamo prendere punti a San Siro. Forza ragazzi, voglio una squadra determinata!


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

Bella azione nostra sulla destra...


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

Se vabbè...


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

ecco il primo...


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma Donnarumma che fa?


----------



## chicagousait (11 Novembre 2018)

Ecco il primo


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Donnarumma che fa?



Tutto...tranne quello per cui è pagato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

In ciabatte ci segnano


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

Stesso errore del gol preso...Donnarumma non impara dai suoi errori.


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Donnarumma che fa?



Rodriguez che fa la bella statuina a centro area


----------



## chicagousait (11 Novembre 2018)

Sono andati vicino al raddoppio con la stessa azione.


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

Persino Cagliari ed Empoli gli hanno dato filo da torcere...noi siamo scarsi come la m,con un allenatore scarso come la m


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

Rischiano di chiudere la pratica a meno di un quarto d'ora dall'inizio...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Persino Cagliari ed Empoli gli hanno dato filo da torcere...noi siamo scarsi come la m,con un allenatore scarso come la m



Ci manca mezza squadra e comunque stiamo giocando contro la Juventus.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Novembre 2018)

Mi guardo bene dal vederla, puro masochismo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

C’è troppo divario.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Stiamo giocando anche benino ma la differenza fisica e tecnica è troppo grande


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci manca mezza squadra e comunque stiamo giocando contro la Juventus.



Quelli in campo ti sembrano più scarsi della rosa di Cagliari ed Empoli?ed anche loro giocavano contro la Juve.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2018)

Solita squadra smorta...è una pena ogni volta, anche quando si vince

Però è colpa dei giocatori non dell'allenatore, più di così con questa squadra non si può fare ( cit. continue )

E allora continuiamo questa nenia


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Novembre 2018)

Questo RR quando conta un giocatorino..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Kessie ha dei ferri da stiro..


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

Bakayoko sta proprio giocando bene.


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Kessi e Bakayoko hanno la tecnica di due scaricatori di porto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Abate un vero cesso, ma come fa a pensare di fare un cross del genere


----------



## chicagousait (11 Novembre 2018)

I cross di Abate


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Bakayoko sta proprio giocando bene.



Si a parte i passaggi verso l'amico immaginario si


----------



## Konrad (11 Novembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Bakayoko sta proprio giocando bene.



Bakayoko è in continua crescita...ma qui sembra che faccia quasi brutto dirlo


----------



## Igor91 (11 Novembre 2018)

Io vedo un ottimo Milan... continuiamo così.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Novembre 2018)

Siamo una squadra ridicola in confronto al loro. Provo una tristezza infinita nel vedere come ci hanno ridotto.


----------



## Igor91 (11 Novembre 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Bakayoko è in continua crescita...ma qui sembra che faccia quasi brutto dirlo



Pare quasi brutto parlare bene del Milan.


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma cos'è sta roba


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma qual è la funzione di Calhanoglu in campo esattamente?


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

Riuscissimo a tenere questo risultato ben oltre l'80° sono sicuro che il gol lo facciamo.


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Riuscissimo a tenere questo risultato ben oltre l'80° sono sicuro che il gol lo facciamo.



L'unica speranza è quella, rimanere in partita e sperare nel gollonzo nel finale


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Riuscissimo a tenere questo risultato ben oltre l'80° sono sicuro che il gol lo facciamo.



Non stanno infierendo,giocano al trotto


----------



## chicagousait (11 Novembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ma qual è la funzione di Calhanoglu in campo esattamente?



Fare numero


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Mi duole dirlo, sarà che anche la Juve era più scarsa, ma contro loro davamo l'impressione di essere più in partita quando giocavamo con Paletta e Montolivo


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

Abate ride... è una festa...


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2018)

Ricordo che la Juve in campionato quest'anno non è assolutamente irresistibile, ha appena perso dal genoa.
E noi giochiamo col solito atteggiamento moscio


----------



## chicagousait (11 Novembre 2018)

Loro stanno giocando al piccolo trotto


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma Conti non è neanche in panchina?


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ricordo che la Juve in campionato quest'anno non è assolutamente irresistibile, ha appena perso dal genoa.
> E noi giochiamo col solito atteggiamento moscio



Ha pareggiato col Genoa.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Una manifestazione di impotenza notevole. E non è un problema solo di assenze.


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

Che pochezza


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Novembre 2018)

Stiamo provando la tattica Yawn, utilizzata dal Genoa in occasione dell’unica non-vittoria della Juve quest anno.

Li mandiamo in vantaggio e proviamo a farli addormentare per poi sorprenderli...


----------



## CIppO (11 Novembre 2018)

Abate sempre in ritardo peggio di mia cugina che è incinta.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Come ci toccano ci infortuniamo. Ma possibile mai sta cosa?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Benatia è proprio un maiale.

Comunque siamo proprio sterili e innocui come dei novantacinquenni. Triste.
Speriamo in una magia Suso Higuain


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Benatia è quello che dobbiamo prendere noi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ha pareggiato col Genoa.



Vabbè perdeva, addirittura forse pure col chievo


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Kessie fa delle cose senza nessuna ragione.


----------



## King of the North (11 Novembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ma Conti non è neanche in panchina?



Squalificato


----------



## chicagousait (11 Novembre 2018)

Montolivo


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

Oh ma il Var???!


----------



## Konrad (11 Novembre 2018)

Calhanoglu ha rotto i maroni..perde una palla su due...si è Abatesizzato


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

Dai che abbiamo il rigore!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2018)

che scandalo. 

ma la Var che buffonata è ?


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Calhanoglu è il colera quest'anno, vergognoso calo di rendimento


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Deve espellerlo quel suino.


----------



## Konrad (11 Novembre 2018)

ma era rigoreeeee


----------



## davoreb (11 Novembre 2018)

Rigore e secondo giallo


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Rigore nettissimo solare


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

*Rigore!!*


----------



## Konrad (11 Novembre 2018)

rigore


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Daje facciamolo


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Non andava ammonito per la seconda volta???


----------



## davoreb (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma il giallo?????


----------



## chicagousait (11 Novembre 2018)

Il rigore era chiaro. Senza var


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

Che vi dicevo??


----------



## Molenko (11 Novembre 2018)

Era secondo giallo..


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2018)

ovviamente il secondo giallo è un optional.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Novembre 2018)

Benatia giá ammonito graziato!!!


----------



## Konrad (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma non l'espelle?


----------



## davoreb (11 Novembre 2018)

Il giallooooooooo


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

Rigore sbagliato

Maledetto polacco


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Ennesimo furto di sti ladri fdp. Andava espulso quello schifoso. Calcio malato


----------



## Victorss (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma non lo espelleeeee


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Non si può.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Manco i rigori mettiamo dentro...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Novembre 2018)

Non ho guardato.... me lo sentivo....


----------



## 6Baresi (11 Novembre 2018)

Peccato….lo faremo più in la.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Siamo più sfigati di Fantozzi


----------



## Konrad (11 Novembre 2018)

Non ci credo


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Doppia pugnalata... rigore sbagliato e ESPULSIONE NETTISSIMA negata.
Disastro.


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

ma se non è cosa di battere i rigori *****


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Scontatissimo


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Va tutto per il verso giusto...


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Voglio sapere come fa a fischiare il rigore senza dare il giallo (e l espulsione) di Benatia.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2018)

che palle.....oltre a rubare hanno pure culo. 

boh, niente, è come lottare contro i mulini a vento. 
sta situazione fa cascare le braccia.


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

LI HA SEMPRE SBAGLIATI I RIGORI IMPORTANTI HIGUAIN cosa ***** fai battere contro la Juve il rigore???


----------



## chicagousait (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma porc0 due


----------



## __king george__ (11 Novembre 2018)

non dovevano farlo tirare a higuain...è troppo coinvolto in questa partita...loro bonucci manco lo fanno giocare per dire


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Doppia pugnalata... rigore sbagliato e ESPULSIONE NETTISSIMA negata.
> Disastro.


Come fa a fischiare il rigore per fallo di mano senza dare il giallo?


----------



## Konrad (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain ha sbagliato a non far battere Kessie...era troppo coinvolto...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Quanto scommettiamo che Benatia viene sostituito a fine primo tempo? Ladri schifosi. Nessuno di nostri ha protestato è indecente, queste zebre di m accerchiano l’arbitro ad ogni piè sospinto. Ennsima partita salvata dall’arbitro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2018)

Al rigore sbagliato ho spento tutto. Comunque arbitro infame schifoso, Benatia andava espulso. Se non era per la var manco il rigore ci davano


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2018)

Calciato malissimo dai che razza di rigore è


----------



## __king george__ (11 Novembre 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Quanto scommettiamo che Benatia viene sostituito a fine primo tempo? Ladri schifosi. Nessuno di nostri ha protestato è indecente, queste zebre di m accerchiano l’arbitro ad ogni piè sospinto. Ennsima partita salvata dall’arbitro



si ok tutto pero se poi sbaglia anche il rigore...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2018)

La cosa che mi da sui nervi è che stiamo perdendo per un gollonzo ridicolo.


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Mai una gioia, par di vedere juventus foggia


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain male male


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain sta giocando male in generale


----------



## King of the North (11 Novembre 2018)

Veramente molto poco obiettivi i commenti che leggo. Stiamo giocando con una delle squadre più forti d’europa stiamo tenendo bene il campo. Altra cosa che sottolineerei è la buona prestazione di bakayoko.


----------



## Giek (11 Novembre 2018)

Pazzesca la mancata espulsione di Benatia!!!! Che schifo


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Un rigore in tutta la prima parte di stagione e lo sbagliamo...


----------



## __king george__ (11 Novembre 2018)

l'immagine del Pipita che si scaccola sconsolato è l'emblema degli ultimi 10 anni del milan credo...


----------



## Molenko (11 Novembre 2018)

Gonza’, è arrivata l’ora di mettere un po’ di palle. Non è possibile sbagliare sempre quando le cose contano.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Colpa di Gattuso perché non è entrato in campo a fermare Higuain che voleva tirare i rigori.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Doveva tirarlo Kessie ma toglierlo dai piedi di Higuain sarebbe stato impossibile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Scandaloso non dare il secondo giallo a Benatià. Ma possibile che con loro il regolamento viene sempre riscritto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ok tutto pero se poi sbaglia anche il rigore...



L’ho scritto prima, siamo anche sfigati comunque eh


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain i rigori pesanti in carriera li ha sempre sbagliati tutti, non doveva tirare lui

Buttare un rigore in questa partita è inconcepibile...


----------



## 7vinte (11 Novembre 2018)

Più coraggio... vergona la mancata espulsione di Benatia


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2018)

Se non possiamo fare affidamento nemmeno su Gonzalo, tanto vale non giocare.
Stendiamo un velo pietoso su Benatia, questi riescono a rubare anche con il VAR.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2018)

Calabria è in panchina?

Metterei dentro lui e cutrone dopo 10 minuti del primo tempo


----------



## Lucocco 2 (11 Novembre 2018)

Mi dispiace per il risultato, ma non ho nulla da rimproverare alla squadra. Potevamo essere 1 a 1 in 10 contro 11


----------



## bmb (11 Novembre 2018)

Perchè Benatia non è stato espulso?


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2018)

A parte il rigore comunque higuain male, ha sbagliato tutti i palloni che aveva

Rodriguez malissimo sul gol

Nota positiva bakayoko


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain malissimo stasera, sembra davvero scazzato.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Novembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Perchè Benatia non è stato espulso?



Perché il var non può assegnare gialli ma solo rosso diretto


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma l arbitro che per dare un rigore solare di mano ha bisogno del VAR?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Perchè Benatia non è stato espulso?



Perché l'arbitro ha un cuore invece di un bidone dell'immondizia...


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Buon primo tempo. Ordinati e in partita.
Peccato per il rigore ovviamente ma è la sfiga dei somari.
Se reggiamo così avremo altre occasioni.

Il passaggio al 433 non l'ho capito.


----------



## Casnop (11 Novembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Doveva tirarlo Kessie ma toglierlo dai piedi di Higuain sarebbe stato impossibile.


Direi fuori della realtà. Negargli questa opportunità avrebbe significato farlo uscire dai gangheri, e dalla partita. Ha sbagliato, ora dimostri di non voler uscire dalla partita sul serio, e ci aiuti a portarla a casa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Novembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Perché il var non può assegnare gialli ma solo rosso diretto



non è proprio così. Il VAR non può dare gialli se valutati male, ma se il VAR viene utilizzato in una situazione leggittima e viene presa una decisione si può ovviamente assegnare il giallo, come il rosso.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Novembre 2018)

Anche oggi Bakayoko il migliore


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Higuain malissimo stasera, sembra davvero scazzato.



Per lui giocare con o senza Cutrone cambia la vita


----------



## hiei87 (11 Novembre 2018)

La differenza tra le due squadre è abissale, e la juve è una squadra quasi imbattibile. Avremmo avuto qualche possibilità se Higuain avesse segnato il rigore e Benatia fosse stato espulso, ma è andata così.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2018)

Loro sono più forti, ma non ce ne va bene una. Speriamo per il secondo tempo, ma la vedo dura.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Novembre 2018)

Se sperate di vedere un'espulsione del genere non avete ancora capito contro chi giochiamo... comunque abbiamo buttato nel cesso l'unica occasione di segnare creata, auguri ad aspettare la prossima.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2018)

A me da più fastidio il gol idiota preso che il rigore sbagliato onestamente. Donnarumma poteva smanacciare senza problemi quel pallone. Un gol con un cross di melma al rallenty... Non si può beccare un gol stupido come quello


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per lui giocare con o senza Cutrone cambia la vita


Non mi piace l'atteggiamento. Non va bene così.


----------



## gheorghehagi (11 Novembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Doveva tirarlo Kessie ma toglierlo dai piedi di Higuain sarebbe stato impossibile.



Il nostro rigorista è oddo


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2018)

Calha ancora una volta inutile.
Rigore di Higuain tirato benissimo. E stato bravo e fortunato il polacco.
Ma non si puo dire che Gonzalo abbia tirato male dai.
RR che dorme sul gol...

Per il resto direi che la non espulsione di Benatia e proprio scandalosa.


----------



## Kayl (11 Novembre 2018)

Ragazzi la Juve ci ha messo sotto camminando. Questa è stata l’unica occasione, non te la concedono due volte.


----------



## 6milan (11 Novembre 2018)

comunque 45' zero tiri in porta!!!


----------



## Ka-Pa-Ro (11 Novembre 2018)

Tutto sommato un buon primo tempo, ma possiamo fare meglio,
Ma i rigori devono essere di Franck


----------



## Lambro (11 Novembre 2018)

Milanista di qualche anno fa : facciamo ******.
Milanista odierno : buona partita ordinata.

Io ancora non capisco che milanista devo essere, l'occhio mi dice che siamo penosi, non pressiamo non attacchiamo coralmente, facciamo tikitaka senza un gran senso, contro la juve negli ultimi anni avremo tirato in tutto dieci volte in porta in campionato.
Veramente un abisso tra noi e loro per verticalità e pericolosità,poi loro tornano sempre in mille e di gran carriera con tutti, è questo il loro segreto.

Ora spereri in un secondo tempo da grande cuore rossonero, speriamo!


----------



## Kayl (11 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Calha ancora una volta inutile.
> Rigore di Higuain tirato benissimo. E stato bravo e fortunato il polacco.
> Ma non si puo dire che Gonzalo abbia tirato male dai.
> RR che dorme sul gol...
> ...



Ha tirato da schifo invece, il pallone ha rimbalzato più volte, quindi era troppo piano. Ibra pure nove rigore su dieci li tira su quell’angolo ma la palla rimbalza una volta sola e infatti non ci arriva mai il portiere.


----------



## gheorghehagi (11 Novembre 2018)

6milan ha scritto:


> comunque 45' zero tiri in porta!!!



Arrivano in area e tornano indietro


----------



## 6milan (11 Novembre 2018)

parole sante le tue... finalmente


----------



## Victorss (11 Novembre 2018)

Ragazzi al di là del rigore sbagliato, io non capisco come si possa non dare giallo a benatia!!! Se dai rigore è mano volontario e da regolamento è giallo SEMPRE. Come ***** si fa?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Inutile dare addosso ad Higuain. L’attancante è lui. Ha sbagliato, capita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Calha ancora una volta inutile.
> Rigore di Higuain tirato benissimo. E stato bravo e fortunato il polacco.
> Ma non si puo dire che Gonzalo abbia tirato male dai.
> RR che dorme sul gol...
> ...



Ha tirato una mozzarella, se vuoi battezzare un angolo devi tirare una botta secca altrimenti il portiere ci arriva


----------



## 6milan (11 Novembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Milanista di qualche anno fa : facciamo ******.
> Milanista odierno : buona partita ordinata.
> 
> Io ancora non capisco che milanista devo essere, l'occhio mi dice che siamo penosi, non pressiamo non attacchiamo coralmente, facciamo tikitaka senza un gran senso, contro la juve negli ultimi anni avremo tirato in tutto dieci volte in porta in campionato.
> ...



parole sante le tue, finalmente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Milanista di qualche anno fa : facciamo ******.
> Milanista odierno : buona partita ordinata.
> 
> Io ancora non capisco che milanista devo essere, l'occhio mi dice che siamo penosi, non pressiamo non attacchiamo coralmente, facciamo tikitaka senza un gran senso, contro la juve negli ultimi anni avremo tirato in tutto dieci volte in porta in campionato.
> ...



La Juve è tante spanne sopra, non stiamo facendo una partita penosa come al derby ma, purtroppo, gli errori e le qualità individuali fanno una differenza assurda


----------



## R41D3N (11 Novembre 2018)

Contro la giuve pali e traverse sono una costante, sono anche sculati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile dare addosso ad Higuain. L’attancante è lui. Ha sbagliato, capita.



Non ci piove, però in carriera ha sbagliato già troppi rigori importanti, deve capire che il tiro dal dischetto è un suo limite


----------



## 6milan (11 Novembre 2018)

ma avete visto i loro terzini come vanno e che cross fanno


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Novembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile dare addosso ad Higuain. L’attancante è lui. Ha sbagliato, capita.



9 milioni per stare a secco con Napoli, Roma, Inter e Juve. Capita per carità concordo ma si dia una svegliata. Per segnare con Cagliari e Atalanta si può trovare anche attaccanti più economici


----------



## King of the North (11 Novembre 2018)

6milan ha scritto:


> comunque 45' zero tiri in porta!!!



Suso ha tirato in porta ma soprattutto il Milan ha tenuto bene il campo ma immagino che ti aspettavi 15 palle gol contro una delle quadre più forti d’europa.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile dare addosso ad Higuain. L’attancante è lui. Ha sbagliato, capita.



Concordo, sfiga vuole sia capitato contro la banda bassotti.


----------



## Nils (11 Novembre 2018)

Ci stava l'espulsione di Benatia,

Higuain ha fatto bene a tirare il rigore, bravo il portiere della Rube, peccato che altrettanto non si possa dire di Donnarumma, ormai portiere normalissimo,
Kessie l'anno scorso ha sbagliato un paio di rigori, come può essere ancora rigorista?
Comunque l'impressione è che fra Juve e Milan ci sia più distacco che fra il Milan e le provinciali.


----------



## mil77 (11 Novembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile dare addosso ad Higuain. L’attancante è lui. Ha sbagliato, capita.



Il problema che, oltre ad aver sbagliato tutto, non era nemmeno lui il rigorista ma Kessie. Ha anche insistito x tirare lui. Io non l'avrei mai fatto tirare


----------



## Heaven (11 Novembre 2018)

Spero entrino INDEMONIATI.
Forzaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Novembre 2018)

Si vede chiaramente che la Juve é in campo in ciabatte, se cambiamo ritmo vincono tranquillamente 3-0.

La mancata espulsione di Benatia é oscena. Il Bonus-Juve é proprio quello, gia sono forti cosi, ma poi sti arbitri aiutano dove possono. Assurdo.

Il gol della Juve é il non calcio totale da parte nostra. Abate che non prova nemmeno di bloccare il cross, Donnarumma che in sui cross non sa mai cosa fare e per finire Rodriguez che si addormenta. Fantastici.

Il turco oggi fa rimpiangere Birsa.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Novembre 2018)

L'unico modo per fare qualche tiro in porta è Suso che calcia da fuori area, per il resto siamo incapaci di fare un'azione decente. Differenza imbarazzante tra le due squadre, altro che squadra ordinata.


----------



## 6milan (11 Novembre 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Suso ha tirato in porta ma soprattutto il Milan ha tenuto bene il campo ma immagino che ti aspettavi 15 palle gol contro una delle quadre più forti d’europa.



no non mi aspetto nulla perchè la nostra inferiorità è netta, non siamo capaci di fare un'azione veloce, un cross come si deve, solo possesso palla inutile tra centrocampo e difesa


----------



## Salina (11 Novembre 2018)

Saro pazzo, ma lasciando il rigore, a me higuain in queste prime 12-partite non mi entusiasma


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Milanista di qualche anno fa : facciamo ******.
> Milanista odierno : buona partita ordinata.
> 
> Io ancora non capisco che milanista devo essere, l'occhio mi dice che siamo penosi, non pressiamo non attacchiamo coralmente, facciamo tikitaka senza un gran senso, contro la juve negli ultimi anni avremo tirato in tutto dieci volte in porta in campionato.
> ...


Il Commento. 
Perdere 1-0 senza essere bombardati è diventato "un buon Milan". 
Ha detto tutto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si vede chiaramente che la Juve é in campo in ciabatte, se cambiamo ritmo vincono tranquillamente 3-0.
> 
> La mancata espulsione di Benatia é oscena. Il Bonus-Juve é proprio quello, gia sono forti cosi, ma poi sti arbitri aiutano dove possono. Assurdo.
> 
> ...


Calanoglu è da vendere subito, a gennaio.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema che, oltre ad aver sbagliato tutto, non era nemmeno lui il rigorista ma Kessie. Ha anche insistito x tirare lui. Io non l'avrei mai fatto tirare



Se lo avesse tirato Kessié e sbagliato tutti avrebbero detto che era meglio lasciarlo ad Higuain.


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Fuori immediatamente Calha e dentro Laxalt


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2018)

Comunque con i due falegnami in mezzo è molto megliooo


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

M'hanno abbattuto Zapatone


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Suso annientato. Tra poco secondo me ci seppelliscono.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Graziato Romagnoli, qua ci stava il giallo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Donnarumma regista evvai


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Riprendere subito la concentrazione, stiamo sbracando.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Novembre 2018)

Romagnoli deve smetterla di passare palla indietro a Donnarumma ad ogni accenno di pressing! Che usi le palla e faccia usire qualche pallone invece di buttare sempre una patata bollente tra i piedi di Donnarumma! Mai Mai Mai che in impostazione si prenda una responsabilità!


----------



## RickyB83 (11 Novembre 2018)

Comunque bakayoko sta giocando molto bene


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

Ecco il giallo non dato a Romagnoli per dargli la possibilità di controbattere sul 2 non dato a Benatia...solo che con il giallo allo juventino la rube avrebbe giocato 60 minuti in 10.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Lentissimo Higuain… Sembra lui l'anello debole in avanti oggi 

Dai Pipa...


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Non mi sembra una grande Juve. Possiamo e dobbiamo osare di più.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain sparito completamente. Caratterialmente il Pipita è sempre stato fragile. Peccato, poteva essere una serata speciale per lui


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Non vediamo più la palla, loro troppo forti e noi troppo molli per quanto inferiori.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma daiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Malissimo Higuain. Poi dicono che non serve Ibra


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Dio santo Higuain!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Per una volta che Kessie gestisce bene un contropiede..


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Pipita confuso e inconcludente. Me lo aspettavo purtroppo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rodriguez penoso.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Mamma mia che strazio, il fatto che probabilmente Bakayoko sia il migliore in campo per noi la dice lunga.
Bisogna poi liberarsi al più presto di fardelli come Calhanoglu e Rodriguez, sono irritanti oltre che inutili e dannosi. Peccato per la serataccia di Higuain e Suso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Ritardo Rodríguez è assurdo


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Adesso fanno il secondo


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain gioca da fermo
Poi sto fatto che non pressa minimamente il portatore di palla è inaccettabile


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Perché borini


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Entra Borini... per me è finita


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Entra Lassativo...


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Borini e Laxalt. Mah vediamo che succede.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma Calha era ancora in campo ?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma dov’era il fallo?


----------



## kekkopot (11 Novembre 2018)

Comunque sono piacevolmente sorpreso da Bakayoko... o perlomeno è meno penoso del solito


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Il fatto grave non è perdere. È che la Juventus sta gestendo nella massima serenità


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Higuain gioca da fermo
> Poi sto fatto che non pressa minimamente il portatore di palla è inaccettabile



Non voglio difendere il Pipita, ma secondo me se non fosse stata Milan Juve avrebbe riposato una settimana in più.
Non è al massimo e si vede.


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Se manco leo paolo ed elliot ci tirano fuori da sto schifo siamo finiti del tutto


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma cosa fischia ?


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain sente la pressione, doveva sbatterglielo in faccia e invece...ci manca solo che i tifosi juventini lo prendano in giro


----------



## kekkopot (11 Novembre 2018)

Comunque o la Juve sta volutamente non giocando... o per il potenziale che hanno giocano veramente male


----------



## Aron (11 Novembre 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Se manco leo paolo ed elliot ci tirano fuori da sto schifo siamo finiti del tutto



Ci vogliono anche i soldi


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Borini e Laxalt. Mah vediamo che succede.


Il Milan dei trequartisti scarsi (turco) dei leprotti inutili (Borini laxalt) degli zappatori in mezzo al campo (Kessie bakayoko (comunque decente oggi)) dei terzini immondi. E va bè


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Questo arbitro deve morire male insieme a Chiellini.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2018)

Comunque loro sono fortunatissimi


----------



## Molenko (11 Novembre 2018)

Mazzoleni vergognoso.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fischia ?


Mah


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non voglio difendere il Pipita, ma secondo me se non fosse stata Milan Juve avrebbe riposato una settimana in più.
> Non è al massimo e si vede.


E allora l allenatore tira fuori le palline e mette cutrone al suo posto


----------



## kipstar (11 Novembre 2018)

tecnicamente peggio del solito oggi.....un po' tutti.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Novembre 2018)

Madonna la tristezza nel constatare che vedere questa partita non mi sta facendo provare nulla.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

Gol di Cristina


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Scontatissimo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Rigore su Romagnoli per il Milan diventa fallo per la Juve. Come a solito ruberie sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma d’altronde siamo un popolo che si presta a mettersi a 90. Che indecenza. Ma ci sta bene a subire così visto che neanche protestiamo. Tutto ok, ma che ***** guardiamo a fare la Serie A?


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Madonna la tristezza nel constatare che vedere questa partita non mi sta facendo provare nulla.



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Novembre 2018)

Laxalt.........


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ecco Laxalt... peggiore nelle ultime partite.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

La squadra va rifondata. Troppi giocatori scarsi.


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

Rigore su Romagnoli


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rodriguez terzino da serie B.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Novembre 2018)

Laxalt


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Laxalt di *****, penoso, vergognoso, ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile da quando è entrato


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Unico portiere che su cross respinge sul dischetto del rigore


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Rigore su Romagnoli



Era veramente rigore? Non ho visto nessun replay.


----------



## Heaven (11 Novembre 2018)

Ciao core... Laxalt via a gennaio.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2018)

Comunque urge un portiere l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ora pigliamo il terzo e il quarto....


----------



## Lucocco 2 (11 Novembre 2018)

Laxalt purtroppo è scarso


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

La stupidità di Adani è senza precedenti.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma dove andiamo con Laxalt?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Se ciao Mazzoleni non vedeva l'ora


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Novembre 2018)

Praticamente abbiamo fatto due autogol.

Non so come sia possibile che non abbiamo in rosa nemmeno un terzino affidabile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rodriguez terzino da serie B.



Rodriguez, Laxalt, Abate, Calabria

Un pacchetto terzini degli orrori, attendendo Mr 30 milioni


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Madonna la tristezza nel constatare che vedere questa partita non mi sta facendo provare nulla.



Idem. Da anni la normalità è fatta di due certezze: si perde con le grandi, si fatica con tutti.


----------



## Aron (11 Novembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Madonna la tristezza nel constatare che vedere questa partita non mi sta facendo provare nulla.



benvenuto nel club

già da un po' di tempo non ho più molto entusiasmo per il Milan, ma per questa stagione sono riusciti a cancellarlo completamente (proprio nell'anno in cui entra Maldini in dirigenza).


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Trattati come il frosinone


----------



## 7vinte (11 Novembre 2018)

Rosso Higuain


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain espulso.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2018)

che coioni. 

non ne posso più.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Ci mancava il rosso. Serata indegna per Higuain.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rosso a Higuain. Ciao


----------



## Aron (11 Novembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Praticamente abbiamo fatto due autogol.
> 
> Non so come sia possibile che non abbiamo in rosa nemmeno un terzino affidabile.



È semplicissimo: basta comprarli


----------



## Lucocco 2 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ora si becca 4-5 giornate di squalifica


----------



## Heaven (11 Novembre 2018)

Povero pipita... non ci sono parole


----------



## davoreb (11 Novembre 2018)

Arbitraggio scandaloso veramente scandaloso


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Capolavoro


----------



## Molenko (11 Novembre 2018)

Quando mi disintossicheró da questa ***** di sport sarà un giorno migliore.


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

La firma di Mr Mazzoleni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Novembre 2018)

Sto maiale di Benatia non doveva esserci proprio


----------



## davoreb (11 Novembre 2018)

Da riguardare il fallo di romagnoli su Chiellini su nostro calcio d'angolo


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Rodriguez, Laxalt, Abate, Calabria
> 
> Un pacchetto terzini degli orrori, attendendo Mr 30 milioni



senza dimenticare il mitologico Strinic.


----------



## Lambro (11 Novembre 2018)

Vabè ho visto giocatori della Juve in altre partite urlare ad 1 cm dalla faccia dell'arbitro, neanche un giallo.
Higuain 2 gialli in un secondo e dal labiale non mi sembra che abbia insultato.

Cmq male male questa crisi di testa perchè veramente siamo in enormi difficoltà con la rosa, male.

Laxalt PIETOSO.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain salta la Lazio e non so quante altre partite


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

L'arbitro ha voluto fare il fenomeno


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

La fotografia di questo Milan comunque sono gli inguardabili capelli di Borini


----------



## uolfetto (11 Novembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Rodriguez, Laxalt, Abate, Calabria
> 
> Un pacchetto terzini degli orrori, attendendo Mr 30 milioni



laxalt non è un terzino


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Espulsione vergognosa


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma davvero vi sorprendete ancora?? Sono anni e anni che funziona così, non si può andare contro il sistema, non si può andare contro la juve, è MAFIA, e non c'è nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Novembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> laxalt non è un terzino



e non è neanche un giocatore, a dire la verità.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain è un pagliaccio ragazzi dai, bella partita di m. I fenomeni sono altri non sto panzone


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Stasera ci devono mettere la faccia leonardo maldini e quel trippone di higuain


----------



## RickyB83 (11 Novembre 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> e non è neanche un giocatore, a dire la verità.


 sempre lui lo odio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Novembre 2018)

Chiedevo solo di nin avere infortuni e perdiamo Higuain fino a dicembre! É che cavolo!


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

sono anni che continuo a dire che quando si gioca contro loro bisogna mandare in campo le primavere, fare gesti eloquenti, che alzano polveroni, altrimenti non cambierà mai NULLA. MAI NULLA


----------



## Davidoff (11 Novembre 2018)

Arbitraggio ridicolo come sempre. Higuain due gialli in tre secondi, quando loro possono protestare impuniti. Nella partita di ritorno metterei direttamente la primavera, tanto il risultato sarà sempre lo stesso.


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Higuain è un pagliaccio ragazzi dai, bella partita di m. I fenomeni sono altri non sto panzone



Perché giustamente si incazza per un'ammonizione indecente per un fallo su un giocatore che doveva essere negli spogliatoi da un'ora?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2018)

L'atteggiamento della squadra comunque è stato semplicemente vergognoso.. entrati in campo con l'idea di non aver nulla da perdere. Superficialità e rassegnati che tanto non si possono fare punti oggi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Higuain è un pagliaccio ragazzi dai, bella partita di m. I fenomeni sono altri non sto panzone



Vabbe dai capisco la delusione, ma mettere in discussione Higuain dandogli del pagliaccio panzone..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Laxalt 18 milioni di euro. Ho detto tutto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Niente da dire, ci hanno fatto due gol giocando praticamente in ciabatte. L'arbitro ci ha messo del suo, ma quando hai scandali del genere in squadra non puoi neanche giocartela. Giocando altre 100 volte questa partita, 99 volte avremmo perso comunque.


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento della squadra comunque è stato semplicemente vergognoso.. entrati in campo con l'idea di non aver nulla da perdere. Superficialità e rassegnati che tanto non si possono fare punti oggi.



infatti non si potevano fare punti 1. perché hanno una rosa superiore alla nostra 2. perché anche quando giocano male ci pensano gli arbitri a favorirli. Io manderei in campo la primavera contro loro


----------



## mark (11 Novembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Perché giustamente si incazza per un'ammonizione indecente per un fallo su un giocatore che doveva essere negli spogliatoi da un'ora?



Esatto, é una cosa VERGOGNOSA! Doveva essere negli spogliatoi benatia, e mi fermo qua altrimenti mi prendo un ban


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2018)

2 settimane di pausa è il momento giusto per dare l'addio a Gattuso


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Novembre 2018)

Higuain ha perso la testa come già faceva alla Juve solo che qui viene espulso giustamente, ed esce piangendo. Dovrebbe essere punito dalla società per l’immagine che ha dato con questo episodio. Ma Siamo una squadra ed una società ridicola, una volta non sarebbe stato permesso a chicchessia di fare una sceneggiata così per nulla e piangere come uno zimbello. Non so più cosa dire, andiamo sempre più a fondo ogni anno, peggioriamo inesorabilmente. Mi vergogno di quello c’è il Milan è diventato, ovvero un circo a disposizione di tutti. E di chi parliamo per migliorarci? Pato, Denis Suarez, Ibra a 37 anni? Sempre più convinto che il Milan non esista più, sono triste.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai capisco la delusione, ma mettere in discussione Higuain dandogli del pagliaccio panzone..



La verità sta nel mezzo. Higuain ha dimostrato che quando sente troppo le partite soffre di una fragilità di carattere che lo fa giocare senza la dovuta concentrazione, senza la freddezza a cui ci ha abituati, e col rischio di sbroccare come infatti è successo. Perché è stata proprio una crisi di nervi quella avuta durante l'espulsione. Che fosse giusta o meno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> 2 settimane di pausa è il momento giusto per dare l'addio a Gattuso


Aveva paura di prenderne 4 un'altra volta, è palese. Atteggiamento rinunciatario, anche dopo aver preso gol. La Juventus non ha rischiato mai di prendere gol, giusto il rigore poteva farci pareggiare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Laxalt 18 milioni di euro. Ho detto tutto



Non lo voglio più vedere, è un cesso pazzesco. Gol preso a causa sua contro il Betis e anche oggi idem.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Novembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> 2 settimane di pausa è il momento giusto per dare l'addio a Gattuso



Ma figuriamoci.


----------



## Boomer (11 Novembre 2018)

Loro sono molto più forti ma vedere arbitraggi del genere fa sempre male.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento della squadra comunque è stato semplicemente vergognoso.. entrati in campo con l'idea di non aver nulla da perdere. Superficialità e rassegnati che tanto non si possono fare punti oggi.



preferivi il vergognoso atteggiamento del derby ? almeno oggi abbiamo giocato a testa alta. 

poi è ovvio che non siamo alla loro altezza. 
e nonostante ciò c'è sempre l'arbitro suddito che si piega a 90. 
quanto odio questa cosa.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Novembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci.



Cosa c'entra Gattuso oggi? Fatemi capire


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2018)

Non abbiamo sfigurato, alla fine questa era la partita che dovevamo fare

Higuain per l'ennesima volta nella carriera dimostra di essere troppo emotivo, stasera mentalmente non c'è stato mai


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Novembre 2018)

Voto alla squadra 5,5
Migliore: Bakayoko voto 10
Peggiore: come sempre lui il nostro aborto, l’ Unico giocatore al mondo capace di far rimpiangere Vogel, Emanuelson e Honda, signori e signori vi presento Calhanoglu l’ ameba, non sa calciare, non sa difendere, non sa colpire di testa, non sa dribblare, è più lento di un carcerato con la palla al piede e più inutile di un forchetta per la minestra.
Piuttosto Ringhio metti Borini, metti Laxalt, metti Halilovic Un primavera o giochiamo in 10, ma ti prego basta con questo aborto, pietà .


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2018)

Ormai perdere solo 2-0 contro questi è un'impresa per noi.

Come ci siamo ridotti.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma come facciamo a giocare le prossime partite senza Higuain? Contro la Lazio è importantissima. Qui ci vogliono almeno 6 giocatori a gennaio, perché la squadra è a pezzi


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> 2 settimane di pausa è il momento giusto per dare l'addio a Gattuso


Assolutamente, Gattuso non è un allenatore da grandi squadre


----------



## alcyppa (11 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra Gattuso oggi? Fatemi capire



Nulla.

Niente di bene e niente di male.


----------



## mark (11 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra Gattuso oggi? Fatemi capire



Cambi a dir poco imbarazzanti, a parte Cutrone gli altri due non hanno senso e per una abbiamo preso il secondo gol


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

E grazie al Genio mazzoleni andiamo ad affrontare una partita decisiva contro la Lazio senza Higuain , sperando prenda solo una giornata


----------



## Molenko (11 Novembre 2018)

Non li sopporto più questi. Episodi continui (arbitrali e non solo) a favore, ogni volta partono battuti e non gliene va mai una storta. Li odio.


----------



## Wildbone (11 Novembre 2018)

Ormai è diventato palese: il Milan non ha giocatori da Milan ed è pieno di mediocri che potrebbero al massimo aspirare di giocare nelle squadre di metà classifica. A gennaio, oltre a Gattuso, sulla Luna vanno spediti Chala, Abate, Borini, Laxalt, Kessie, Rodriguez, Donnarumma, Musacchio e tutti gli altri scarti inutili che non giocano mai. Questa squadra va ricostruita da zero, anche a costo di reimpirla di giovani promesse. L'importante è non riempirla di giocatori viziati e bamboccioni come Higuain e Chalanoglu.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra Gattuso oggi? Fatemi capire



Oggi Gattuso non ha colpe. E te lo dice uno che ha ben poca stima di lui come allenatore, io lo avrei sostituito da Milan-Benevento 0-1 dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Anguus (11 Novembre 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Cambi a dir poco imbarazzanti, a parte Cutrone gli altri due non hanno senso e per una abbiamo preso il secondo gol



Siccome c'erano tante alternative in panchina...chi doveva entrare? Montolivo? O mauri?


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra Gattuso oggi? Fatemi capire



Quando si perde ricomincia la litania. E' così.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai perdere solo 2-0 contro questi è un'impresa per noi.
> 
> Come ci siamo ridotti.


Vedrai che ai microfoni i nostri diranno che abbiamo ben figurato.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> preferivi il vergognoso atteggiamento del derby ? almeno oggi abbiamo giocato a testa alta.
> 
> poi è ovvio che non siamo alla loro altezza.
> e nonostante ciò c'è sempre l'arbitro suddito che si piega a 90.
> quanto odio questa cosa.



Testa alta? Arbitro? Ma per piacere.. Piuttosto dell'arbitro parliamo del fatto che abbiamo sbagliato un rigore e non abbiamo fatto NULLA, dico NULLA per provare a giocarcela. Il Chievo e Genoa hanno fatto figure migliori della nostra. Ogni volta che si gioca contro i gobbi si entra in campo rassegnati, ed è inaccettabile. Ho visto sconfitte che si possono accettare non questa mentalità ridicola per stare. 

L'inda anche nel periodo più schifoso riuscivano a strappare pareggi e fare partite contro questi gobbi. Noi sempre cosi sempre con questo atteggiamento quando vediamo il bianco e nero.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Secondo me abbiamo fatto molto meglio che contro l'Inter, change my mind


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Voto alla squadra 5,5
> Migliore: Bakayoko voto 10
> Peggiore: come sempre lui il nostro aborto, l’ Unico giocatore al mondo capace di far rimpiangere Vogel, Emanuelson e Honda, signori e signori vi presento Calhanoglu l’ ameba, non sa calciare, non sa difendere, non sa colpire di testa, non sa dribblare, è più lento di un carcerato con la palla al piede e più inutile di un forchetta per la minestra.
> Piuttosto Ringhio metti Borini, metti Laxalt, metti Halilovic Un primavera o giochiamo in 10, ma ti prego basta con questo aborto, pietà .


Davvero, forse Honda era veramente meno peggio


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Novembre 2018)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 5 Laxalt s.v.
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 6
RR 4
Kessiè 6
Bakayoko 6
Suso 6
Calhanoglu 5 Borini s.v.
Castillejo 5 Cutrone 6
Higuain 5

Non c'è molto da dire.. è necessario sopravvivere fino a gennaio.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Novembre 2018)

9 milioni per non segnare nemmeno un gol contro le prime 5 solo noi potevamo darli a questa mestruata argentina


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra Gattuso oggi? Fatemi capire



L'allenatore deve far giocare bene le squadre, insegnargli di fare perennemente pressing soprattutto se sei scarso, dargli un'atteggiamento aggressivo....questo indipendentemente se siano campioni o pippe.
E Gattuso dopo 1 anno sta al punto di partenza


----------



## mark (11 Novembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Siccome c'erano tante alternative in panchina...chi doveva entrare? Montolivo? O mauri?



Togli Rodriguez piuttosto non Hakan.. e se Hakan non stava bene lo tiravi fuori al posto di Castillejo dai


----------



## Lambro (11 Novembre 2018)

Vorrei capire perchè Benatia non sia stato ammonito poi espulso per il fallo di mani, la Var non può far valere una cosa del genere?
Vorrei capire perchè Higuain sia stato espulso con due ammonizioni in 3 secondi senza che abbia offeso, perchè dal labiale si capisce che non offende ma dice una cosa del tipo "una me la fischi" solo in modo veemente, ma santocielo ma capiscilo no, mancano pure 3 minuti alla fine che ***** vai a fare il protagonista, MAzzoleni.
Poi infine vorrei capire perchè un Romagnoli fermo viene strattonato agganciato atterrato senza muove UN DITO da Chiellini e viene fischiato fallo a Romagnoli.
Detto questo, ha ragione il ragazzo che dice che si parla di ibra di pato di denis suarez, quando non questi i prospetti per crescere.

I prospetti erano Cancelo, era Betancour, era un Kedhira che il Real non faceva piu' giocare, era Matuidi, era Douglas Costa, questa è la gente da comprare se vuoi salire di tono.
Non giocatori ormai finiti.

Invece abbiamo preso anche quest'anno dei mezzi giocatori, o addirittura gente che non è da Milan come qualita' se vuoi puntare ad un certo livello, perchè le schifezze fatte da Laxalt in 10 secondi sono palesi nel mostrare la differenza tecnica tra le due squadre.

Il Milan non pressa non alza il livello non rischia, è una squadra molto poco cuor di leone nonostante alcune vittorie al 90esimo un po' casuali.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 5 Laxalt s.v.
> Zapata 6
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



Laxalt è entrato per farci prendere il secondo gol. Io gli darei 4,5, oltre ad aver sbagliato uno stop e tante altre cose che un giocatore normale di pallone avrebbe fatto con semplicità.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2018)

Male. Non perché mi aspettassi chissà cosa, ma qui c’è da rifondare nuovamente la squadra. Qualcuno ha speso 230 mln per avere una squadra con una base MEDIOCRE. Su cosa costruiamo? Romagnoli, kessie forse, Cutrone. Il resto lo butterei a mare. Suso è stato annientato. Si vede chiaramente quando il livello sale, che fine fa. Calhanouglu l’ho detto dallo scorso anno cosa ne penso. Castelletto fuori ruolo, fuori tutto, ed è comunque un giocatore da mettere in campo a partita in corso. Laxalt malissimo. Rodriguez non ne parliamo, ha una pesantezza di corsa esasperante: Sandro e cancelo volavano. Questi sono terzini da squadra di vertice. Abate, pur nella sua scarsezza, ha sicuramente giocato meglio, chiudendo Mandu come invece lo svizzero non è stato in grado di fare. Fisicamente inesistenti. Bakayoko decente, ma vale un muntari qualsiasi. Higuain stasera malissimo. Gattuso, beh ancora una volta si vedono i NON movimenti di questa squadra, che non è in grado di portare un pressing organizzato. Oltre ad essere praticamente nulli offensivamente parlando. Vabbè.


----------



## Goro (11 Novembre 2018)

Senza Higuain avremmo perso con dignità... tristezza solo a scriverlo


----------



## alcyppa (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai perdere solo 2-0 contro questi è un'impresa per noi.
> 
> Come ci siamo ridotti.



Io mi sa che mi sono rotto.

Le ultime partite non le ho viste (un po' per impegni ma in realtà perchè non ho voluto) e quella di oggi l'ho vista distrattamente.


Mai negli ultimi anni ho provato un disinteresse così forte... è molto triste.


----------



## Wetter (11 Novembre 2018)

Ragazzi io non capisco perchè ve la prendete cosi tanto,siamo 3-4 categorie inferiori a questi,e se non cambia qualcosa saremo destinati a perdere contro di loro e ad essere umiliati per i prossimi 10 anni.Questa è la triste realtà.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando si perde ricomincia la litania. E' così.


Io l ho sempre attaccato, anche dopo lo straordinario filotto di 3 vittorie contro Udinese Genova sampdoria


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Non mi aspettavo di meglio, anzi. È un peccato che abbiamo sprecato l'occasione del rigore e potevamo giocarcela meglio. Higuain malissimo purtroppo, non solo per il rigore. Rodriguez e Laxalt hanno commesso gli errori sui gol subiti, anche loro malissimo. Bakayoko ha fatto invece una buona partita


----------



## Love (11 Novembre 2018)

è tutto cambiato con il rigore...se avessimo segnato e fosse stato espulso benatia la partita forse forse andava diversamente.Abbiamo perso alla fine anche male,non tanto per il risultato,ma per l'espulsione di higuain...insomma mi aspettavo una sconfitta...ma questa è una sconfitta che brucia.


----------



## Heaven (11 Novembre 2018)

Serata da piangere


----------



## neversayconte (11 Novembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> L'allenatore deve far giocare bene le squadre, insegnargli di fare perennemente pressing soprattutto se sei scarso, dargli un'atteggiamento aggressivo....questo indipendentemente se siano campioni o pippe.
> E Gattuso dopo 1 anno sta al punto di partenza



Purtroppo con Rino non si va da nessuna parte dal punto di vista tattico è piatto e rinunciatario. È ora di cambiare, adesso


----------



## Lucocco 2 (11 Novembre 2018)

Guardiamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno, siamo ad un solo punto dal quarto posto. Due settimane di stop per far recuperare alcuni giocatori e, nonostante tutto, con la Lazio ce la possiamo giocare
la squalifica di Higuain è una mazzata


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai perdere solo 2-0 contro questi è un'impresa per noi.
> 
> Come ci siamo ridotti.



Ok Admin ma dal 2011 ad oggi abbiamo giocato 23 volte contro la Juventus con 1 vittoria, 3 pareggi e ben 19 sconfitte.
Non è che ci siamo ridotti così da stasera eh...


----------



## Milancholy (11 Novembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Higuain è un pagliaccio ragazzi dai, bella partita di m. I fenomeni sono altri non sto panzone



Sino a ieri era un fenomeno sprecato in una squadra mediocre. Oggi gioca (fisicamente menomato ed obnubilato mentalmente da controproducenti smanie di vendetta) una brutta gara ed assurge allo status di panzone-pagliaccio? Se ci si è già rotti il ***** dell'argentino non credo sarà difficile trovare un acquirente... però poi non rughiamoci vicendevolmente lo scroto se arrivano gli Zaza e/o i Gabbiadini.


----------



## mil77 (11 Novembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se lo avesse tirato Kessié e sbagliato tutti avrebbero detto che era meglio lasciarlo ad Higuain.



Può essere. Ma l'allenatore del milan a specifica domanda due partite fa ha detto che il rigorista è Kessie. E ribadisco io non l'avrei mai fatto tirare a lui


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Voto alla squadra 5,5
> Migliore: Bakayoko voto 10
> Peggiore: come sempre lui il nostro aborto, l’ Unico giocatore al mondo capace di far rimpiangere Vogel, Emanuelson e Honda, signori e signori vi presento Calhanoglu l’ ameba, non sa calciare, non sa difendere, non sa colpire di testa, non sa dribblare, è più lento di un carcerato con la palla al piede e più inutile di un forchetta per la minestra.
> Piuttosto Ringhio metti Borini, metti Laxalt, metti Halilovic Un primavera o giochiamo in 10, ma ti prego basta con questo aborto, pietà .



Non sono d'accordo. Oggi non avrà fatto una partita memorabile (non l'ha fatta nessuno) ma il nostro miglior contropiede è nato da Calhanoglu. Tra i giocatori che abbiamo era il migliore da mettere in quella posizione. È entrato Laxalt e ci ha fatto prendere il secondo gol...


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Novembre 2018)

La cosa triste,al di là degli infortuni,della sfiga e dall'arbitro sempre a loro favore,è che pur giocando in ciabatte hanno vinto comodamente,non abbiamo mai dato l'impressione di poterci rialzare.Poi ovviamente Higuain che ha totalmente perso la testa ha fatto il resto.Vedere "giocare" questa squadra è ormai una pena infinita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2018)

Sul secondo tempo oltre alla sciagura di laxalt c'è anche il solito intervento pessimo di donnarumma che respinge la palla in mezzo all'area


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2018)

Qualcuno mi deve spiegare perché non è stato ammonito Benatia sul rigore
Qualcuno mi deve spiegare il fallo di Romagnoli su Chiellini nell'angolo di Suso


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Io l ho sempre attaccato, anche dopo lo straordinario filotto di 3 vittorie contro Udinese Genova sampdoria



Piuttosto che guardare in faccia la realtà è meglio fare la caccia all'uomo.
Ma ti capisco, sono un tifoso anche io.

Penso che basta scorrere la lista dei giocatori che giocavano con l'altra maglia, per non parlare di quelli che sono entrati dalla panchina, per capire cosa bisogna fare per tornare a competere con la Juventus dai.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare perché non è stato ammonito Benatia sul rigore
> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare il fallo di Romagnoli su Chiellini nell'angolo di Suso



Semplice, giocavamo contro la Juventus.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ok Admin ma dal 2011 ad oggi abbiamo giocato 23 volte contro la Juventus con 1 vittoria, 3 pareggi e ben 19 sconfitte.
> Non è che ci siamo ridotti così da stasera eh...



Numeri assurdi, vorrei non aver letto questo tuo commento.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Numeri assurdi, vorrei non aver letto questo tuo commento.



Dispiace ma è così ragazzi. Poi ognuno può immaginarsi il mondo come vuole ma la realtà è questa.


----------



## markjordan (11 Novembre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare perché non è stato ammonito Benatia sul rigore
> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare il fallo di Romagnoli su Chiellini nell'angolo di Suso


su romagnoli era rigore
fallo contro


----------



## mil77 (11 Novembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> L'allenatore deve far giocare bene le squadre, insegnargli di fare perennemente pressing soprattutto se sei scarso, dargli un'atteggiamento aggressivo....questo indipendentemente se siano campioni o pippe.
> E Gattuso dopo 1 anno sta al punto di partenza



Gattuso oggi ha fatto tutto il possibile! Ha cambiato 3 moduli! Ma che colpa ha se senza 4 titolari i tuoi 2 migliori giocatori sbagliano tutto quello che possono sbagliare?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dispiace ma è così ragazzi. Poi ognuno può immaginarsi il mondo come vuole ma la realtà è questa.



Io mi sono rotto i cogl....di perdere sempre contro questi.
Non a caso queste statistiche vergognose iniziano dall'anno dello smantellamento avvenuto nel 2011.


----------



## Salina (11 Novembre 2018)

Ma cosa ce da dire,gattuso scarsi scarsissimi, guarda le rise delle 2 squadre ed un 2 a 0, e anche un risultato buono per le forze in campo


----------



## mil77 (11 Novembre 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> su romagnoli era rigore
> fallo contro



Ma veramente! E li il var? Se non è un errore chiaro ed evidente quello non ce ne sono


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono rotto i cogl....di perdere sempre contro questi.
> Non a caso queste statistiche vergognose iniziano dall'anno dello smantellamento avvenuto nel 2011.



E nel frattempo loro hanno messo su un percorso prendendo campioni su campioni, quello che dovremo fare noi per tornare a competere.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che guardare in faccia la realtà è meglio fare la caccia all'uomo.
> Ma ti capisco, sono un tifoso anche io.
> 
> Penso che basta scorrere la lista dei giocatori che giocavano con l'altra maglia, per non parlare di quelli che sono entrati dalla panchina, per capire cosa bisogna fare per tornare a competere con la Juventus dai.



Non si può fare niente per colmare un abisso del genere purtroppo. Nemmeno azzeccando tutti gli acquisti delle prossime tre finestre di mercato (cosa per noi impossibile) si arriverebbe a quel livello. Il Milan purtroppo è morto nel 2012, meglio farsene una ragione. La cosa ridicola restano gli arbitri, sempre pronti a infierire sul cadavere di una ex-squadra gloriosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> sono anni che continuo a dire che quando si gioca contro loro bisogna mandare in campo le primavere, fare gesti eloquenti, che alzano polveroni, altrimenti non cambierà mai NULLA. MAI NULLA



straquoto


----------



## mil77 (11 Novembre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Oggi non avrà fatto una partita memorabile (non l'ha fatta nessuno) ma il nostro miglior contropiede è nato da Calhanoglu. Tra i giocatori che abbiamo era il migliore da mettere in quella posizione. È entrato Laxalt e ci ha fatto prendere il secondo gol...



Non merita risposta x lui e almeno un altro Chala deve andare in galera diretto...oggi chi parla della prestazione di Chala, visti gli Higuain i suso i castellejo i laxalt i Rodriguez, è solo prevenuto


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Laxalt è entrato per farci prendere il secondo gol. Io gli darei 4,5, oltre ad aver sbagliato uno stop e tante altre cose che un giocatore normale di pallone avrebbe fatto con semplicità.



Più di Laxalt io sono preoccupato per la partita di RR, davero mediocre e senza personalità.


----------



## David Drills (11 Novembre 2018)

Si però attaccare Higuain fa un po' schifo scusate. Prendete esempio da CR7 che ha sottolineato che non ha detto niente di che per essere espulso e che lo ha allontanato per non fargli prendere sanzioni più severe. Ormai facciamo schifo pure come tifoseria porca miseria.


----------



## Lambro (11 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ok Admin ma dal 2011 ad oggi abbiamo giocato 23 volte contro la Juventus con 1 vittoria, 3 pareggi e ben 19 sconfitte.
> Non è che ci siamo ridotti così da stasera eh...



No precisamente dal 5/3/2011 :

Vittorie Milan Campionato 3
Vittorie Juve Campionato 12
Pareggi 1

Vittorie Milan C.Italia 0
Vittorie Juve C.Italia 5
Pareggi 1

Amichevole Milan 2
Amichevole Juve 3
Pareggi 1

Supercoppa Pareggiata e poi vinta ai rigori da noi.

Totali Vittorie Milan 5
Vittorie Juventus 20
Pareggi 4


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Higuain ha perso la testa come già faceva alla Juve solo che qui viene espulso giustamente, ed esce piangendo. Dovrebbe essere punito dalla società per l’immagine che ha dato con questo episodio. Ma Siamo una squadra ed una società ridicola, una volta non sarebbe stato permesso a chicchessia di fare una sceneggiata così per nulla e piangere come uno zimbello. Non so più cosa dire, andiamo sempre più a fondo ogni anno, peggioriamo inesorabilmente. Mi vergogno di quello c’è il Milan è diventato, ovvero un circo a disposizione di tutti. E di chi parliamo per migliorarci? Pato, Denis Suarez, Ibra a 37 anni? Sempre più convinto che il Milan non esista più, sono triste.



Esatto. Ci prendono anche per il c*lo facendo le interviste su chi è meglio tra Ibrahimovic o Pato come figliol prodigo. Ma prendiamo giocatori veri.



DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> L'allenatore deve far giocare bene le squadre, insegnargli di fare perennemente pressing soprattutto se sei scarso, dargli un'atteggiamento aggressivo....questo indipendentemente se siano campioni o pippe.
> E Gattuso dopo 1 anno sta al punto di partenza



Ancora? Ma ci rendiamo conto che giochiamo sempre in 7, quando va bene 8, contro 11? Chalanoglu ha giocato? Suso? Rodriguez? Laxalt? Ha fatto sch*fo anche Higuain. Romagnoli, grande difensore, non fa altro che passare il pallone a RR o a Donnarumma quasi apposta per metterli in difficoltà. Ma certo, è colpa di Gattuso, deve alzarsi, entrare in campo e andare lui a fare interdizione, anzi a fare il leader in campo. Non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Si però attaccare Higuain fa un po' schifo scusate. Prendete esempio da CR7 che ha sottolineato che non ha detto niente di che per essere espulso e che lo ha allontanato per non fargli prendere sanzioni più severe. Ormai facciamo schifo pure come tifoseria porca miseria.


----------



## neversayconte (11 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non si può fare niente per colmare un abisso del genere purtroppo. Nemmeno azzeccando tutti gli acquisti delle prossime tre finestre di mercato (cosa per noi impossibile) si arriverebbe a quel livello. Il Milan purtroppo è morto nel 2012, meglio farsene una ragione. La cosa ridicola restano gli arbitri, sempre pronti a infierire sul cadavere di una ex-squadra gloriosa.



L inter quest' anno la vedo bene sulla scia del percorso che ha iniziato la Juve all inizio della sua cavalcata


----------



## IlMusagete (11 Novembre 2018)

Piove sul bagnato..non so se essere arrabbiato o deluso e soprattutto non so con chi prendermela, se con i giocatori, col mister o cosa..
La Juve ha giocato in pantofole e ne sono usciti comunque con un 0-2..
Higuain si è fatto mangiare dalle emozioni e si fa cacciare (e qui mi aspetto che la società alzi la voce, bella figura di m.), Donnarumma non esce mai su cross lenti, Rodriguez ritornato scemo, Castillejo desaparecido, Chala orrendo, Suso annullato dai raddoppi costanti, Laxalt è un mediocre, salvo solo i due centrali e Bakayoko..
Non era questa la partita da vincere ma continua a mancarci il coraggio e l'intraprendenza nei grandi match e la cosa mi fa arrabbiare da matti!


----------



## impero rossonero (11 Novembre 2018)

mancano i giocatori... manca l'allenatore ... ci sono solo i ricordi putroppo


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No precisamente dal 5/3/2011 :
> 
> Vittorie Milan Campionato 3
> Vittorie Juve Campionato 12
> ...



Ovviamente i trofei berlusconi non li ho considerati. Ma abbiamo vinto due partite in effetti.

Dalla stagione 2011-2012 abbiamo vinto solo due partite per 1-0, una con rigore di Robinho e una con goal di Locatelli.


----------



## Boomer (11 Novembre 2018)

A me fanno ridere quelli che la danno per persa prima e poi vengono qui a ricordarsi i bei tempi andati. Sono veramente i peggiori. Comunque la differenza tra le due rose è netta , la Juve è una delle top 4 di Europa. Serviva una partita perfetta da parte di tutti che puntualmente non è arrivata. Cambi senza senso da parte di Gattuso con Laxalt esterno nel 4-4-2 che sembra un pesce for d'acqua e Borini che è stato ovviamente vergognoso. 

Abate Romagnoli Bakayoko i migliori stasera.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> A me fanno ridere quelli che la danno per persa prima e poi vengono qui a ricordarsi i bei tempi andati. Sono veramente i peggiori.


.


----------



## mil77 (11 Novembre 2018)

Donnarumma6
Abate 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Zapata 6, 5
Rodriguez 4
Kessie 6
Baka 7
Chala 5,5
Suso 4,5
Castillejo 5
Higuain 4
Laxalt 4, 5
Cutrone 5,5
Borini sv


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ma ci rendiamo conto che giochiamo sempre in 7, quando va bene 8, contro 11? Chalanoglu ha giocato? Suso? Rodriguez? Laxalt? Ha fatto sch*fo anche Higuain. Romagnoli, grande difensore, non fa altro che passare il pallone a RR o a Donnarumma quasi apposta per metterli in difficoltà. Ma certo, è colpa di Gattuso, deve alzarsi, entrare in campo e andare lui a fare interdizione, anzi a fare il leader in campo. Non so se ridere o piangere.



Appunto, ti sei risposto da solo. Se sei convinto che è così un altro allenatore non ci farebbe giocare in 8 ogni volta e insegnerebbe a Romagnoli di non giocare così 



mil77 ha scritto:


> Gattuso oggi ha fatto tutto il possibile! Ha cambiato 3 moduli! Ma che colpa ha se senza 4 titolari i tuoi 2 migliori giocatori sbagliano tutto quello che possono sbagliare?


Il nostro atteggiamento è sempre questo sia con che senza infortuni, è sotto gli occhi di tutti



ps Higuain non lo sfotterò mai come fate dicendo che è scarso o è un panzone, siete irrispettosi e capricciosi!


----------



## Black (11 Novembre 2018)

Vabbe si sapeva che era dura... ma quanti rimpianti.
Innanzitutto per il rigore sbagliato... poi i soliti aiutini arbitrali che non fanno nemmeno più notizia e infine il solito errore idiota che facciamo puntualmente

Giusta l espulsione di higuain ma non può essere che i zebrati si lamentano sempre e il rosso non esiste mai per loro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ci prendono anche per il c*lo facendo le interviste su chi è meglio tra Ibrahimovic o Pato come figliol prodigo. Ma prendiamo giocatori veri.
> 
> 
> 
> Ancora? Ma ci rendiamo conto che giochiamo sempre in 7, quando va bene 8, contro 11? Chalanoglu ha giocato? Suso? Rodriguez? Laxalt? Ha fatto sch*fo anche Higuain. Romagnoli, grande difensore, non fa altro che passare il pallone a RR o a Donnarumma quasi apposta per metterli in difficoltà. Ma certo, è colpa di Gattuso, deve alzarsi, entrare in campo e andare lui a fare interdizione, anzi a fare il leader in campo. Non so se ridere o piangere.



Io la mano dell'allenatore continuo a non vederla, abbiamo una squadra piena di mediocri senza un briciolo di gioco, quest'anno ogni partita è una sofferenza infinita (a parte Chievo e Sassuolo), perfino col Dudelange abbiamo rischiato.
Come è stato impostato il derby poi è una vergogna incredibile.


----------



## Boomer (11 Novembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Appunto, ti sei risposto da solo. Se sei convinto che è così un altro allenatore non ci farebbe giocare in 8 ogni volta e insegnerebbe a Romagnoli di non giocare così
> 
> 
> Il nostro atteggiamento è sempre questo sia con che senza infortuni, è sotto gli occhi di tutti
> ...



Higuain lo capisco. Aveva tante emozioni : ex squadra , rigore sbagliato , benatia non espulso , gioco offensivo sterile, falli fischiati random... Ha perso la testa. Partita non da campione ma comprensibile.


----------



## mil77 (11 Novembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Appunto, ti sei risposto da solo. Se sei convinto che è così un altro allenatore non ci farebbe giocare in 8 ogni volta e insegnerebbe a Romagnoli di non giocare così.
> 
> 
> Il nostro atteggiamento è sempre questo sia con che senza infortuni, è sotto gli occhi di tutti
> ...



Scusa esattamente dove avrei sfottutto Higuain? Dicendo che è stato uno dei peggiori? A me sembra un dato di fatto lampante!

Su Gattuso neanche entro in merito. X me possiamo prendere chiunque ad allenare ma finché i giocatori sono questi c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Non sono queste le partite che ci possono costare la qualificazione in CL. Andiamo avanti.


----------



## Milancholy (11 Novembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 5 Laxalt s.v.
> Zapata 6
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



Laxalt x Calhanoglu, Borini x Abate.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che guardare in faccia la realtà è meglio fare la caccia all'uomo.
> Ma ti capisco, sono un tifoso anche io.
> 
> Penso che basta scorrere la lista dei giocatori che giocavano con l'altra maglia, per non parlare di quelli che sono entrati dalla panchina, per capire cosa bisogna fare per tornare a competere con la Juventus dai.


Siamo stati umiliati dal betis andata e ritorno. Nulli oggi e con l Inter. Abbiam fatto record negativo di partite consecutive per quanto riguarda i gol subiti. 
Abbiamo un giocatore, Suso, presente nel 50% dei gol. 

Non credo questa squadra non giochi al massimo del suo potenziale. Ci sono allenatori più bravi di Gattuso


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Siamo stati umiliati dal betis andata e ritorno. Nulli oggi e con l Inter. Abbiam fatto record negativo di partite consecutive per quanto riguarda i gol subiti.
> Abbiamo un giocatore, Suso, presente nel 50% dei gol.
> 
> Non credo questa squadra non giochi al massimo del suo potenziale. Ci sono allenatori più bravi di Gattuso



Guarda dalla crociata contro Gattuso sto lontano km perché mi ha francamente stancato.

Hai visto il rinvio di Laxalt? Così giusto per capire. Perché a calcio si gioca coi piedi non coi discorsi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Ragazzi è palese che Gattuso sia un allenatore inadeguato dai. La rosa è quella che è ma quest'anno stiamo soffrendo contro tutti, perfino contro il Dudelange.


----------



## Boomer (11 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda dalla crociata contro Gattuso sto lontano km perché mi ha francamente stancato.
> 
> Hai visto il rinvio di Laxalt? Così giusto per capire. Perché a calcio si gioca coi piedi non coi discorsi.



Strano che comunque Laxalt dopo un'ottima stagione a Genoa ( non gonfiata da gol come Bertolacci ) e dopo un eccelso mondiale da terzino giochi cosi male. Mi suona veramente molto strano.


----------



## Nils (11 Novembre 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Laxalt x Calhanoglu, Borini x Abate.



Condivido, eravamo evidentemente stanchi,
in quel momento serviva un po di freschezza e corsa,
doveva mettere Seginho e Cafù,
visto la serata poco brillante io avrei cambiato anche Suso con Gullit o per lo meno Kaka.


----------



## Fiume.croazia (11 Novembre 2018)

Buonasera a tutti.
Sono un tifoso dell Inter, pero leggo spesso anche il forum qui dentro, normalmente non è mio costume scrivere in un forum di tifosi di altre squadre pero volevo chiedervi una cosa.
Quest anno vedo che spesso commentate qui dentro con juventini dandoci delle melme, sculati .erde ecc ecc perciò vi volevo chiedere una cosa, ma seriamente non vedete che ad ogni partita vi derubano alla grande?
Capisco il tifo per la propria squadra, lo sfottò tra cugini ecc pero puntualmente anche oggi la non espulsione di benatia ha indirizzato una partita di calcio.
Per me avete giocato bene, c era un momento nel secondo tempo quando il vostro gol era nell aria, pero la partita cambiava drasticamente se dava il secondo giallo per fallo di mano che poi era sacrosanto.
Da domani continuerete a fare comunella con l utente juventino che ha 1400 messaggi su un forum milanista e tornerà tutto alla normalità, fino alla prossima ladrata che vi faranno.
Scusate per il disturbo.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Strano che comunque Laxalt dopo un'ottima stagione a Genoa ( non gonfiata da gol come Bertolacci ) e dopo un eccelso mondiale da terzino giochi cosi male. Mi suona veramente molto strano.



Mi sa che lo avevi visto giocare solo sui giornali allora.
Laxalt si sapeva benissimo che tipo di giocatore sia, d'altronde se a 25 anni ha giocato al massimo nel Genoa significa che Marcelo non è di certo.
Comunque Laxalt è questo, se ti aspetti tanto di meglio cambia squadra dammi retta.

La verità è che bisogna cominciare a comprare giocatori come Sandro e Cancelo, per esempio. Invece giochiamo con Abate e Borini.
Laxalt tra l'altro è anche discreto rispetto a tanti altri che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> Sono un tifoso dell Inter, pero leggo spesso anche il forum qui dentro, normalmente non è mio costume scrivere in un forum di tifosi di altre squadre pero volevo chiedervi una cosa.
> Quest anno vedo che spesso commentate qui dentro con juventini dandoci delle melme, sculati .erde ecc ecc perciò vi volevo chiedere una cosa, ma seriamente non vedete che ad ogni partita vi derubano alla grande?
> Capisco il tifo per la propria squadra, lo sfottò tra cugini ecc pero puntualmente anche oggi la non espulsione di benatia ha indirizzato una partita di calcio.
> ...



Quoto alla grande, non capisco questa cosa sinceramente, tant'è che con questi utenti non ho neanche voglia di interloquire.


----------



## Boomer (11 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che lo avevi visto giocare solo sui giornali allora.
> Laxalt si sapeva benissimo che tipo di giocatore sia, d'altronde se a 25 anni ha giocato al massimo nel Genoa significa che Marcelo non è di certo.
> Comunque Laxalt è questo, se ti aspetti tanto di meglio cambia squadra dammi retta.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti io non do giudizi per questa partita dove hanno faticato tutti. Laxalt lo conosco benissimo avendolo seguito da quando giocava nel Bologna e visto numerose partite al Genoa. Non ha fatto male solo contro la Juve ma anche in altre partite perchè sembra proprio un pesce for d'acqua. Si trova spesso fuori posizione ed è poi costretto a giocate difficili che puntualmente sbaglia. Sinceramente non me lo aspettavo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Novembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Scusa esattamente dove avrei sfottutto Higuain? Dicendo che è stato uno dei peggiori? A me sembra un dato di fatto lampante!
> 
> Su Gattuso neanche entro in merito. X me possiamo prendere chiunque ad allenare ma finché i giocatori sono questi c'è poco da fare.



No non dicevo a te, rispondevo agli insulti che ho letto in questo topic. Non se li merita proprio


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2018)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> Sono un tifoso dell Inter, pero leggo spesso anche il forum qui dentro, normalmente non è mio costume scrivere in un forum di tifosi di altre squadre pero volevo chiedervi una cosa.
> Quest anno vedo che spesso commentate qui dentro con juventini dandoci delle melme, sculati .erde ecc ecc perciò vi volevo chiedere una cosa, ma seriamente non vedete che ad ogni partita vi derubano alla grande?
> Capisco il tifo per la propria squadra, lo sfottò tra cugini ecc pero puntualmente anche oggi la non espulsione di benatia ha indirizzato una partita di calcio.
> ...



io odio la juve perchè ruba ed hai ragione in pieno. spero che l'inter batta la juve al più presto.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Appunto, ti sei risposto da solo. Se sei convinto che è così un altro allenatore non ci farebbe giocare in 8 ogni volta e insegnerebbe a Romagnoli di non giocare così
> 
> 
> Il nostro atteggiamento è sempre questo sia con che senza infortuni, è sotto gli occhi di tutti
> ...



Prego?
Irrispettosi e capricciosi? Grande rispetto il tuo (vostro) verso un allenatore che ha un'intera squadra fuori rosa, con Bertolacci, Montolivo e Mauri in panchina. Facile fare l'allenatore dal divano. Ho difficoltà a attribuire con certezza chi veramente manca di rispetto ed è capriccioso.

Non mi rispondo perché non ho fatto nessuna domanda su Gattuso. E una. Trovami un solo post dove sfotto Higuain, visto che forse è la prima volta che lo cito. Ha sbagliato un rigore, non ha giocato per niente bene e si è fatto pure espellere. Ne segue quello che ho scritto. Quando gioca bene, gioca bene, stasera non direi. E due. E non ho mai detto che è scarso. E sono tre inesattezze che hai scritto.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Novembre 2018)

Non capisco come diavolo è possibile che nessuno si lamenta per gli arbitraggi contro questi LADRI. Avrei voluto che Gattuso o qualcuno della società fosse andato a parlare con rabbia del rosso non dato a Benatia. Mi ricordate per favore quando è stata l'ultima volta che hanno avuto un espulso loro!?


----------



## PM3 (11 Novembre 2018)

Sono sempre più incredulo quando, in partite come questa, si da la colpa a Gattuso.
Oggi il Milan ha fatto la sua partita, che è stata decisa dalla condotta del direttore di gara e da episodi. 
Però non mi sono piaciute le sue dichiarazioni sulla Juve (che corrispondono alla realtà, ma un allenatore non può ammetterlo pubblicamente, i giocatori non possono avere alibi) e la decisione di non polemizzare sull'arbitro, mi sarei accontentato almeno di una frecciatina...

Poi si può discutere su Gattuso, che potrebbe lavorare di più sul pressing (ad oggi nullo o fatto male) o su altri schemi offensivi… 
Ma per quest'anno Gattuso va più che bene, a fine anno si tirano le somme, se non avrà migliorato questi aspetti e, soprattutto, se ci saranno alternative di livello allora ci sta cambiare anche se riuscisse ad ottenere il quarto posto.


----------



## Victorss (11 Novembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre più incredulo quando, in partite come questa, si da la colpa a Gattuso.
> Oggi il Milan ha fatto la sua partita, che è stata decisa dalla condotta del direttore di gara e da episodi.
> Però non mi sono piaciute le sue dichiarazioni sulla Juve (che corrispondono alla realtà, ma un allenatore non può ammetterlo pubblicamente, i giocatori non possono avere alibi) e la decisione di non polemizzare sull'arbitro, mi sarei accontentato almeno di una frecciatina...
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto, Gattuso fa un discorso da grande squadra nel non lamentarsi dell' arbitraggio però il solito Mazzoleni ha fatto porcherie anche stasera..non fa bene che nessuno ne parli..


----------



## babsodiolinter (11 Novembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io odio la juve perchè ruba ed hai ragione in pieno. spero che l'inter batta la juve al più presto.



Si così poi mi trasferisco in Polinesia...


----------



## leviatano (11 Novembre 2018)

Quando il Milan e altre società avranno le palle di lamentarsi degli arbitraggi contro questa società di ladri, forse un minimo mi farà ricredere che questo campionato non sia falsato.
il peso politico, manca il peso politico.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Novembre 2018)

Il risultato alla fine ci puo' stare ma come sempre se la Juventus non la scula con l'arbitraggio non e' contenta:

-Manca un doppio giallo a Benatia dopo l'assegnazione del rigore
-Fallo di Chiellini su Romagnoli
-E poi non parliamo del doppio giallo ad Higuain. Sicuro al 100% che a parti invertite non lo espelleva, MAI.

Infine vorrei dire che ho letto robe assurde su Higuain. L'unico giocatore forte che abbiamo alla prima che sbaglia gia' lo insultiamo pesantemente? Boh, senza parole.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> tanto se giochiamo bene..
> la rovinerà il top player Mazzoleni
> quindi... ci vuole un vero miracolo
> se ci uniamo le indisponibilità dei titolari
> ...



MI cito lo sapevo..
ma cmq Gonzalo mi è piaciuto quando gli ha mostrato lo stemma a Mazzoleni 
come a dire.. la differenza la fa la maglia

Top Player Mazzoleni 
altro che Ronaldo che sfrutta solo gli sbagli il + delle volte


----------



## Boomer (12 Novembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il risultato alla fine ci puo' stare ma come sempre se la Juventus non la scula con l'arbitraggio non e' contenta:
> 
> -Manca un doppio giallo a Benatia dopo l'assegnazione del rigore
> -Fallo di Chiellini su Romagnoli
> ...



Criticare l'atteggiamento ci sta tutto ma dare del panzone / scarso a Higuain è essere in malafede e basta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Criticare l'atteggiamento ci sta tutto ma dare del panzone / scarso a Higuain è essere in malafede e basta.



Esattamente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2018)

Mi consolo che (vincendo) in questo modo non alzeranno MAI la Champions League 
poco ma sicuro... i vari sono i + forti ecc.. mi fanno ridere 
rubano con il cagliari x dire.. e con un Milan incerottato

i migliori del mondo bhuhahahahaha


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2018)

ma il fallo su romagnoli l'avete visto ? 
ha chiamato fallo contro !!! 
e se non mi sbaglio era dentro area di rigore !

indecenti voglio mazzoleni sotto le sbarre x illecito sportivo/corruzione


----------



## babsodiolinter (12 Novembre 2018)

Ma solo per me donnarumma ha fatto 2 papere ai goal?
Cross morbido da lontano al limite dell'area piccola è sua....
Respinta al centro e non laterale sul secondo.
No?


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma solo per me donnarumma ha fatto 2 papere ai goal?
> Cross morbido da lontano al limite dell'area piccola è sua....
> Respinta al centro e non laterale sul secondo.
> No?



Per me no...almeno quando non fa disastri non diamoglieli


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Prego?
> Irrispettosi e capricciosi? Grande rispetto il tuo (vostro) verso un allenatore che ha un'intera squadra fuori rosa, con Bertolacci, Montolivo e Mauri in panchina. Facile fare l'allenatore dal divano. Ho difficoltà a attribuire con certezza chi veramente manca di rispetto ed è capriccioso.
> 
> Non mi rispondo perché non ho fatto nessuna domanda su Gattuso. E una. Trovami un solo post dove sfotto Higuain, visto che forse è la prima volta che lo cito. Ha sbagliato un rigore, non ha giocato per niente bene e si è fatto pure espellere. Ne segue quello che ho scritto. Quando gioca bene, gioca bene, stasera non direi. E due. E non ho mai detto che è scarso. E sono tre inesattezze che hai scritto.



Ma non sto parlando neanche di te, a voi due vi ho quotato e vi ho risposto. La frase su Higuain era più sotto e rivolta a tutti gli altri. Ho letto almeno 4 panzone, scarso che deve andarsene ecc e non voglio nemmeno tornare indietro a cercarli perchè fanno veramente ribrezzo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma solo per me donnarumma ha fatto 2 papere ai goal?
> Cross morbido da lontano al limite dell'area piccola è sua....
> Respinta al centro e non laterale sul secondo.
> No?



sul secondo un grave errore x me e posizionato male 
sul primo se esce lo mangia... 
m'ha stufato col suo ripensamento 
perché se ci guardi fa il passettino x poi tornare indietro 
un portiere indeciso non mi garba


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2018)

spero in infantino che era vicino a maldini 
che quella stretta di mano significhi 
"ok ho visto tutto li terremmo sott'occhio"

mi tocca sperare nella Fifa o Uefa xkè in Italia non si muove nessuno


----------



## Milo (12 Novembre 2018)

Non era una partita alla nostra portata, di già è difficilissima di suo, ma tra gli infortunati e i sostituti... era solo da pensare alla lazio che ha pareggiato, cercando di non perdere altri pezzi cosa che abbiamo fatto perdendo il nostro top player.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Novembre 2018)

Donnarumma 6 sul primo gol completamente incolpevole, sul secondo non doveva respingerla verso il centro, ma ha giocato bene e non ha senso continuare a dargli sempre colpe che nn ha
Abate 6 fa quel che può
Rodriguez 4 una partita in stile scorso anno
Zapata 6
Romagna 6.5
Kessie 6.5
Bakayoko 6.5 ancora una volta bene, cresce, anche grazie alla Juve che nn fa pressing
Chala 5 si nasconde
Laxalt 4 sbaglia tutto, incredibile
Suso 5.5 nn incide 
Higuain 0 al di là del rigore che non doveva tirare perché nn è uno freddo e della reazione da fuori di testa che ci lascia senza attaccanti, gioca ancora una volta malissimo, contro il Genoa era stato inesistente, oggi idem
Cutrone 5.5 ci prova ma combina poco....però almeno lui si muove


----------



## Boomer (12 Novembre 2018)

Comunque Higuain ha solo detto " Fischi sempre contro di me " Ovviamente in tono minaccioso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda dalla crociata contro Gattuso sto lontano km perché mi ha francamente stancato.
> 
> Hai visto il rinvio di Laxalt? Così giusto per capire. Perché a calcio si gioca coi piedi non coi discorsi.


Certo è un mix di colpe dell allenatore e dei limiti dei giocatori, ma nessuno mi venga a dire che questa rosa sta rendendo al massimo


----------



## Sotiris (12 Novembre 2018)

Le partite contro i gobbi non si possono commentare perché, come successo stasera, condizionate pesantemente dall'arbitraggio (dal mancato rigore a Romagnoli al negato doppio giallo a Benatia). Tutto il resto è superfluo. Stasera onore a Higuain, che non meritava l'espulsione e aveva tutte le ragioni per essere nervoso.


----------



## hsl (12 Novembre 2018)

Come ha scritto qualcuno qui non sono queste le partite che ci possono costare la CL ma le non vittorie contro squadre di medio bassa classifica come Cagliari, Empoli e via dicendo. Facciamocene una ragione, non è più il Milan degli Sheva, dei Kakà, dei Gattuso e via dicendo (quello con cui sono cresciuto). E per la cronaca, anche quando c’erano loro in campionato contro i gobbi ne subivamo di ogni. Fa male perché una partita persa sulla carta 4 a 0 poteva essere un X ma ormai è andata. Sappiamo che c’e Un piano quinquennale da parte della società per tornare ai vertici e sappiamo che questa società è intenzionata a fare di tutto per raggiungere gli obiettivi. Ci vuole cuore adesso!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Novembre 2018)

Mazzoleni decisivo. Passano gli anni ma il modus operandi è sempre lo stesso.
Mi spiace per l espulsione del pipita, che sul rigore poteva fare meglio... ma i rigori si sbagliano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Novembre 2018)

io voglio bene a HIguain, è un grande campione ma intanto ci manda a giocare a Roma contro la Lazio in emergenza e senza di lui... e giusto per prendersi la licenza di sbroccare ... a 30 anni. 
Sul rigore non dico niente.. hanno sbagliato anche Baresi e Roberto Baggio, in finale ai mondiali .... quindi....


----------



## Igniorante (12 Novembre 2018)

Lo sapevano anche i muri che avremmo perso, certo però che quel rigore sbagliato...
Già i ladri hanno gli arbitraggi a favore, quando poi pure a noi ci danno qualcosa sprechiamo tutto... Mah...


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Novembre 2018)

Donnarumma 4 altro gol regalato, imbarazzante, ogni anno è più scarso, appoggerei un'eventuale rescissione consensuale
Rodriguez 4 ha sbagliato tutto
Romagnoli 6 unico dei tre a salvarsi
Zapata 5 male 
Abate 5 vabè che pretendiamo
Calhanoglu a gennaio via a calci, che pena
Kessie 6 secondo a salvarsi
Bakayoko 6 terzo a salvarsi
Suso 5 nullo
Higuain 2 imbarazzante, rigore calciato malissimo, dominato dai giocatori della juve, che delusione
Castillejo 5,5 ci crede sempre al contrario del resto della rosa, non lo avrei sostituito

Cutrone 4 più che nullo, mi ha fatto pena vederlo contro Chiellini, Benatia e company
Laxalt 3 contento del suo arrivo ma ultime 5 partite da 3
Borini 5 mah

Gattuso 0 cambi imbarazzanti, che schifo


----------

